# The snot dribbled slate driveler # 64



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here we go. Just for Bugsy


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

That is sooo wrong.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That is sooo wrong.



I couldn't resist. 

Mom and Dad just pulled up. Catch up with yall later.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

It may have been a waste of money, but i bought a sla-tek pot call today. This past weekend i realized that i had nothing but a wingbone trumpet i could use on a rainy day. I picked up an all weather Knight and Hale "White Liar". It's a little higher pitched on cutts, but sounds okay. 
Now, if Roberts Brothers would just make an all weather call......


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Is there some sort of cold going around or what? 


I was fine til about an hour ago. Now I got a cough, the sneezes, my ears and head are hurting, nose is pouring and my whole body aches. What the heck...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is there some sort of cold going around or what?
> 
> 
> I was fine til about an hour ago. Now I got a cough, the sneezes, my ears and head are hurting, nose is pouring and my whole body aches. What the heck...



Oh man..... Sterlo done gave you one of them internet viruses!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

Man I'm fixin to head back home.

I feel like crap and it's past the time that the birds should've shown up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Man I'm fixin to head back home.
> 
> I feel like crap and it's past the time that the birds should've shown up.



I'm sorry, Bugsy. 
Putting in the time is just something you'll have to do until those stoopid birds decide to come home.
You may want to set up in the 5th row plot next to camp road and see if that bird is around.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man..... Sterlo done gave you one of them internet viruses!



I always get blamed for everything I do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> It may have been a waste of money, but i bought a sla-tek pot call today. This past weekend i realized that i had nothing but a wingbone trumpet i could use on a rainy day. I picked up an all weather Knight and Hale "White Liar". It's a little higher pitched on cutts, but sounds okay.
> Now, if Roberts Brothers would just make an all weather call......






Yeah, and if Ameristep would make an all weather blind, everythang in the world would be right.


HOQ.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I always get blamed for everything I do.



Got the 4-wheeler loaded and gun cleaned up. I was SOOO stupid for forgetting it got drowned last weekend and had a lot of rust to get off. 
Planning to start where i left off last year in Stewart County. I had a GOOD bird in range but thought it was a jake till he ran off. I realized too late that he had beard rot and he was huge. 
For whatever reason, the last few years they show up silent. Gobble on the roost, but when they hit the ground they gobble very little.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Got the 4-wheeler loaded and gun cleaned up. I was SOOO stupid for forgetting it got drowned last weekend and had a lot of rust to get off.
> Planning to start where i left off last year in Stewart County. I had a GOOD bird in range but thought it was a jake till he ran off. I realized too late that he had beard rot and he was huge.
> For whatever reason, the last few years they show up silent. Gobble on the roost, but when they hit the ground they gobble very little.


Well that settles it. It's definitely going to rain this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well that settles it. It's definitely going to rain this weekend.






Yep, and Publix is his friend .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, and if Ameristep would make an all weather blind, everythang in the world would be right.
> 
> 
> HOQ.



How would you like all your posts deleted?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well that settles it. It's definitely going to rain this weekend.



Weatherspark sez it won't start raining in Richland area till 8pm saturday night. I'm not seeing all the rain they forecast thru sunday though. Nothing on radar.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Weatherspark sez it won't start raining in Richland area till 8pm saturday night. I'm not seeing all the rain they forecast thru sunday though. Nothing on radar.



Rain has a way of sneaking up on you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How would you like all your posts deleted?






Make it easy on yoself brother !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Rain has a way of sneaking up on you.


don't i know it! 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Make it easy on yoself brother !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is there some sort of cold going around or what?
> 
> 
> I was fine til about an hour ago. Now I got a cough, the sneezes, my ears and head are hurting, nose is pouring and my whole body aches. What the heck...



mee to, woke up with a sore throat, achy and headache that went to all day sneezin my head off constant headache, achyness and dizzyness, ughhh sinuses/allergies can gooo away!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> mee to, woke up with a sore throat, achy and headache that went to all day sneezin my head off constant headache, achyness and dizzyness, ughhh sinuses/allergies can gooo away!!!!



I did have a couple of dizzy spells yesterday and last night. Just figured I was tired. Today I noticed my sinuses were stuffier than usual and my ears were popping.

Then I went to the woods and all of a sudden it hit full force. I feel like crap. I called Bait when I was leaving the woods and he said "Dang babe, you sound pitiful".

Uh-huh. 


Stopped by Winn Dixie, got me a CPK spinach pizza, some Strawberry Cheesecake ice cream and another bottle of Afrin. 


Gonna take an XL dose of Nyquil and go to bed. If I feel like going to the woods tomorrow, I'll get there when I get there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

Just lurkin around!!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

Nothing here to say.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nothing here to say.



Nobody's home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Nothing here to say.



Everybody here is either sick, about to get sick, or just getting over being sick.
I'm still waiting to hear a gobble this season too.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Everybody here is either sick, about to get sick, or just getting over being sick.
> I'm still waiting to hear a gobble this season too.



Everybody? 

As in Everybody at you house or everybody in the driveler?  



I really think I've got severe pollen overload. Sometimes it's like my body has had about all it can stand and starts reacting miserably instead of just the regular itchy eyes and runny nose.   

Really wishing I had a few prednisones right now.  

Then again, I did say I switched to Claritin. Maybe the Claritin is doing less than the Allegra was.  I think I'll go with Zyrtec for a while and see if that'll help.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2013)

Went back out for the evening hunt ... Swear, i couldnt freakin buy a gobble right now. 

Dunno if temp really has anything to do with how much they gobble, but the dogwoods aint even blooming around here yet... Its been chilly.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Went back out for the evening hunt ... Swear, i couldnt freakin buy a gobble right now.
> 
> Dunno if temp really has anything to do with how much they gobble, but the dogwoods aint even blooming around here yet... Its been chilly.



Well hun, our dogwoods and azaleas are blooming like crazy and it was flat out HOT in that ground blind today and I had the same problem. 

Maybe our day will come soon.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Everybody here is either sick, about to get sick, or just getting over being sick.
> I'm still waiting to hear a gobble this season too.



Everybody in my family is sick too. But there's no meds for their sickness. 'Cept for maybe weed or something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody?
> 
> As in Everybody at you house or everybody in the driveler?
> 
> ...


I meant everyone in da chat room. 


slip said:


> Went back out for the evening hunt ... Swear, i couldnt freakin buy a gobble right now.
> 
> Dunno if temp really has anything to do with how much they gobble, but the dogwoods aint even blooming around here yet... Its been chilly.



We've had blooms for a couple of weeks now. Lawns are greening up quickly too.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Everybody?
> 
> As in Everybody at you house or everybody in the driveler?
> 
> ...


You sound like my dad with your allergies. He's had the surgeries and stuff but still lives off of afrin and OTC sinus meds just to keep it at 'okay'. He'll get in a sneezeing fit and i dunno how he hasnt broken a rib yet.

My allergies seem to be getting a little worse as i get older but its mainly just headaches and stuffy ears some times leading to a ear infection.

allergies suck.


turtlebug said:


> Well hun, our dogwoods and azaleas are blooming like crazy and it was flat out HOT in that ground blind today and I had the same problem.
> 
> Maybe our day will come soon.


Yes it will, just gotta be there when it does.


rhbama3 said:


> I meant everyone in da chat room.
> 
> 
> We've had blooms for a couple of weeks now. Lawns are greening up quickly too.



It was warm for a week and i planted all my taters and onions ... Now its been cold and frosty every morning for over a week and they're still not poping out of the soil yet....Hoping they're not toast.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

We're watching "The Watchmen". I've never seen it, apparently it was a required subject in Bait's high school.  

He's having to fill me in and give me background. This is actually slightly interesting. I'm liking that Dr. Manhattan and the Rorschach dude.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We're watching "The Watchmen". I've never seen it, apparently it was a required subject in Bait's high school.
> 
> He's having to fill me in and give me background. This is actually slightly interesting. I'm liking that Dr. Manhattan and the Rorschach dude.



Guess I need to get off the western channel every once in a while.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 29, 2013)

My tv only picks up Dora the Explorer.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry wrong thread

Posting from my ninety one cent iaintaphone


Happy Easter Folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Guess I need to get off the western channel every once in a while.



not really. Thats still the best channel on television.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2013)

Saw a turkey track out there today and his main toe was like ... 7 or 8 inches long. I said he musta been wearing snow shoes and then was crackin up all day at the mental image of a turkey wearing snow shoes.

So easy to entertainment.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

I saw a gobbler today that had three beards and a moustache.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw a gobbler today that had three beards and a moustache.



I'd call that a shooter.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

I will see a million turkeys for about two more weeks then they turn invisible for about a month.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I saw a gobbler today that had three beards and a moustache.





KyDawg said:


> I will see a million turkeys for about two more weeks then they turn invisible for about a month.



Saw turkey all deer season, seein deer all turkey season.


Murphy is a jerk.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2013)

slip said:


> Saw turkey all deer season, seein deer all turkey season.
> 
> 
> Murphy is a jerk.



We must be related. 

During deer season, they come so close to me, I could style their feathers for em.

It's turkey season. Now I get deer coming from behind the blind and walking in my footsteps and circling the truck like Indians. 

Animals are just plain mean.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm going to bed. Got a long drive to Brooklyn in the morning.


----------



## slip (Mar 29, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We must be related.
> 
> During deer season, they come so close to me, I could style their feathers for em.
> 
> ...


Well ... in their defence i aint had a deer or turkey shoot at me yet.


rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. Got a long drive to Brooklyn in the morning.



NYC?


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going to bed. Got a long drive to Brooklyn in the morning.


Great....now I've got Beastie Boys songs running thru my head.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

kracker said:


> Great....now I've got Beastie Boys songs running thru my head.



No sleep til...


----------



## kracker (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No sleep til...


ughhh....you and bait need to plan a roadtrip to Nashville May 5th. Stoney is playing The Exitin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2013)

OJ, fried egg on a buttermilk biskit wif some mustard. The right way to kick off a day..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2013)

I need b'fast and


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mornin folks. Wish I was in the woods. Oh well, guess a cup of joe and some good company will have to do the trick. Got my parents here for Easter weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2013)

Good morning all !!!  Back on day shift .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning all !!!  Back on day shift .



Do you kinda feel like a vampire . Like the sun is going to burn you alive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Do you kinda feel like a vampire . Like the sun is going to burn you alive.






I dunno, I'll have to wait til the sun comes up !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2013)

The gobblers aint doing their part this mernin .... an i got up early for wha???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The gobblers aint doing their part this mernin .... an i got up early for wha???





Sunrise ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

Mornin....no turkey killin this moanin?


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin folks. Wish I was in the woods. Oh well, guess a cup of joe and some good company will have to do the trick. Got my parents here for Easter weekend.



That's a good thang bro. Mama is feelin good enough we goin over there tomorrow for Easter lunch. Happy Saerdy ya'll. Got bacon in the cast iron an a RV in da cup, gonna be a good day


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Morning Turkey chasers down in the Peach State.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2013)

How bout dat, ol green jeans come and checked my Liscens this mernin. They be riding in style these days


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> How bout dat, ol green jeans come and checked my Liscens this mernin. They be riding in style these days



Wuz it Pank?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....no turkey killin this moanin?





KyDawg said:


> Morning Turkey chasers down in the Peach State.



None on my behalf. Mini-Me got in from her band trip at midnight and I swear I couldn't even fall asleep before 2 this morning.

Yep, I just finished breakfast. 

Bait just left to go do some more work in Statenville. I guess I'll do some laundry and dishes then get myself dressed and head to the woods, although I feel like it's gonna be a wasted trip.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> None on my behalf. Mini-Me got in from her band trip at midnight and I swear I couldn't even fall asleep before 2 this morning.
> 
> Yep, I just finished breakfast.
> 
> Bait just left to go do some more work in Statenville. I guess I'll do some laundry and dishes then get myself dressed and head to the woods, although I feel like it's gonna be a wasted trip.



No trip to the woods is wasted, just sometimes we come home empty handed.  Mid day can be productive once the hens wander off.   Best of luck t-bug


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2013)

My nephew called and killed his very first turkey and shot him with the Benilli I gave him for college graduation !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My nephew called and killed his very first turkey and shot him with the Benilli I gave him for college graduation !!



That is awesome. 

I have a birthday coming up uncle Mill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No trip to the woods is wasted, just sometimes we come home empty handed.  Mid day can be productive once the hens wander off.   Best of luck t-bug



Words to live by! 

My Nature fix is reduced to picking up Winter debris and mowing a lawn today.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

I hate plastic Easter eggs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....no turkey killin this moanin?


I saw 5 Does walk within 10 feet of me. Did not hear a single turkey noise of any kind. I did find some tracks and strut marks. Reckon i'll set up on that tomorrow till the rain runs me off.


KyDawg said:


> Morning Turkey chasers down in the Peach State.


Morning, well afternoon, to you good sir! 


blood on the ground said:


> How bout dat, ol green jeans come and checked my Liscens this mernin. They be riding in style these days


Prius with mud tires? 


turtlebug said:


> None on my behalf. Mini-Me got in from her band trip at midnight and I swear I couldn't even fall asleep before 2 this morning.
> 
> Yep, I just finished breakfast.
> 
> Bait just left to go do some more work in Statenville. I guess I'll do some laundry and dishes then get myself dressed and head to the woods, although I feel like it's gonna be a wasted trip.


It's just too hot for me to sit out there this evening. Besides, i'm still trying to come to grips with the destruction the timber crews did on the boundary road. The foodplot where Harley killed his hog is now 250 yards of wide open clearcut. You can see for 500 yards in any direction. I haz da sadz.....again.


Hooked On Quack said:


> My nephew called and killed his very first turkey and shot him with the Benilli I gave him for college graduation !!


Hey! Congrats to him for joining the Brotherhood of the Jellyheads!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hate plastic Easter eggs.



Unless they full of chocolate!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hate plastic Easter eggs.



You're not cooking them long enough. 


Time for a nap with Woo and Fatboy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

Catch y'all later. Back to the chores!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

Yep. It figures. 

Walked in to Bugsy's Bog where an old white headed gobbler has been staying. No sign at all in the last few days. I assume he's elsewhere. Sat about an hour, purred, clucked... Nuttin. Pulled the card and went to leave. Was walking back to the truck and heard something scratching around.  Mr. Armadillo lives to see another day. 

Drove to the other side of 900+ acres to my favorite spot. 

Here I sit, in my turkey blind... Meanwhile, back on the other side of these 900+ acres, my Fear Not striker lies in wait for me to come back and hunt it down. 


Oh well, I got another but it just doesn't sound as good with this particular pot. 

I'll make due.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. It figures.
> 
> Walked in to Bugsy's Bog where an old white headed gobbler has been staying. No sign at all in the last few days. I assume he's elsewhere. Sat about an hour, purred, clucked... Nuttin. Pulled the card and went to leave. Was walking back to the truck and heard something scratching around.  Mr. Armadillo lives to see another day.
> 
> ...



Always carry extra strikers...
I've got three laying around the state. One in Stewart county, one at Chickasawhatchee, and one in Eastman. Two woodhavens and a Tony Reynolds if i remember correctly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2013)

'Bout got this day whupped, think I'll get off work and see can I roost a bird for the boyz coming down to hunt .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout got this day whupped, think I'll get off work and see can I roost a bird for the boyz coming down to hunt .



You such a nice guy! 
Wish i could get up there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2013)

smoked a couple of chickens for supper, adding corn on cob and fresh yeast rolls.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks like i better get my rainsuit out for the morning. Lot of green, red, and yellow moving this way from Alabama.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Only two week to go until turkey season opens up here. If they keep mocking me by strutting around out in the wide open, I'm gonna start early.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only two week to go until turkey season opens up here. If they keep mocking me by strutting around out in the wide open, I'm gonna start early.



I hear them calling you a bad shot too!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hear them calling you a bad shot too!



That did they are done for now.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That did they are done for now.



I have a feeling you might limit out on opening day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

Chores bout whupped me. Would rather have been in da woods scarin turkeys away.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Only two week to go until turkey season opens up here. If they keep mocking me by strutting around out in the wide open, I'm gonna start early.



You ever think about getting on of them things that takes pictures? Maybe even go all out and get a VIDEO camera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

Raked up about 15-20 bales of pinestraw from underneath some pines......got one good blister on my pinkie. Got part of it put out before the rain set in.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7729413#post7729413


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

<------- Couple of BBQ sammiches and some chips!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You ever think about getting on of them things that takes pictures? Maybe even go all out and get a VIDEO camera!



Actually got some pictures of the huge groups on my cheapo camera but they just dont show up good. I have a new camera with one of them telescoping jigs on the front of it but have got it formatted, dont know if I ever will figure it out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2013)

Stooopid 18 pk whent empty early ....naaaw what?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stooopid 18 pk whent empty early ....naaaw what?



Go git anothern!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Stooopid 18 pk whent empty early ....naaaw what?



Guess you will have to get into the hard stuff.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bugsy, we are doing it all wrong...... 


Why cant i ever hunt birds THAT stupid?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> bugsy, we are doing it all wrong......
> 
> 
> why cant i ever hunt birds that stupid?



lol


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2013)

Left the house at 9:30 and went to work, worked until 5:30 and jumped in traffic to run to the woods until dark. Had a bird finally gobble. He gobbled at me, at owls, at geese, at a truck and then a few more times just for the heck of it. Never got any closer to me though and then he shut up, i guess he roosted. Atleast i know where ill be in the morning. Just hope he'll cross this creek. ... Just got home, about to unload and dry off my stuff, got a little wet out there.

So thats been my day .... How are yall?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, that was the most UNPRODUCTIVE day in the woods... ever. 

I lost my favorite striker. 

I had to battle a gargantuan sized spider to pull the card on "Bugsy's Bog" then inform Bait that said spider is the reason the pictures seem to show the camera moving up and down an inch or so.  

I watched a small armadillo for a while, debating on wether or not to kill him. I decided against it as I didn't think he would be a suitable substitute for my lack of a dead turkey. 

I went to another food plot and sweltered in an oven disguised as a ground blind. I saw nothing. I did have lots of odd tracks through the plot though. Those tracks revealed themselves to be... the otter of course, a fox, another armadillo, a few raccoons, several deer, many various annoying birds AND... no new turkey pics.   

Came home, quickly hopped in the shower so as to avoid Mini-Me and her sarcastic reminder of how I came home empty-handed... again.   

Bait brought home some awesome chicken strips and cheesey fries. 

Now I'm about ready for bed. Think I'm gonna pass on the turkey hunting tomorrow. Got a long week coming up of driving to Tifton every day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Left the house at 9:30 and went to work, worked until 5:30 and jumped in traffic to run to the woods until dark. Had a bird finally gobble. He gobbled at me, at owls, at geese, at a truck and then a few more times just for the heck of it. Never got any closer to me though and then he shut up, i guess he roosted. Atleast i know where ill be in the morning. Just hope he'll cross this creek. ... Just got home, about to unload and dry off my stuff, got a little wet out there.
> 
> So thats been my day .... How are yall?



Miserable morning. Only saw 5 does and didn't see or hear a turkey. Going again in the morning and set up on a stretch of road that had tracks and strut marks. In the rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

slip said:


> Left the house at 9:30 and went to work, worked until 5:30 and jumped in traffic to run to the woods until dark. Had a bird finally gobble. He gobbled at me, at owls, at geese, at a truck and then a few more times just for the heck of it. Never got any closer to me though and then he shut up, i guess he roosted. Atleast i know where ill be in the morning. Just hope he'll cross this creek. ... Just got home, about to unload and dry off my stuff, got a little wet out there.
> 
> So thats been my day .... How are yall?



Not a bad afternoon then, slip!! Least you heard some gobblin and know where to start tomorrow. 

Wore out from outdoor chores.....whoopTdoo!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy, we are doing it all wrong......
> 
> 
> Why cant i ever hunt birds THAT stupid?





The other birds were trying to give him turkey CPR?  Now I haz the sadz.  


Or were you saying that you wanted to give up turkey hunting and just go to the website and look for Latin Ladies needing love?


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2013)

How come that one rain drop always...ALWAYS hits the best sweet spot on yer pot call when it rains? Always. I took my hat off and tried to use it to help keep that thing dry ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> The other birds were trying to give him turkey CPR?  Now I haz the sadz.
> 
> 
> Or were you saying that you wanted to give up turkey hunting and just go to the website and look for Latin Ladies needing love?



How did you get all that out of birds gobbling at "who's yo momma? Who's yo daddy? Who's yo brotha? Just kill one?"
Um..... where's that website?


----------



## slip (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Or were you saying that you wanted to give up turkey hunting and just go to the website and look for Latin Ladies needing love?



Gobble gobble...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> How did you get all that out of birds gobbling at "who's yo momma? Who's yo daddy? Who's yo brotha? Just kill one?"
> Um..... where's that website?




Because I forgot all about that other foolishness when I saw the other turkeys trying to wake their buddy up. 

That was a little sad.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Babysitting the two year old tonight and poor boy has done got sick on us throwing up every 20 minutes. Gonna be a long night.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Because I forgot all about that other foolishness when I saw the other turkeys trying to wake their buddy up.
> 
> That was a little sad.



Bait says the other birds were spurring and beating up on the dying bird. 


I still say it was their version of Turkey CPR cause I refuse to believe they would turn on their wounded brudda so quickly.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Babysitting the two year old tonight and poor boy has done got sick on us throwing up every 20 minutes. Gonna be a long night.



Hate that for him... and y'all. 

Hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Because I forgot all about that other foolishness when I saw the other turkeys trying to wake their buddy up.
> 
> That was a little sad.



In the world of turkey's, the one that hits the ground , gets the begesus beat out of him and his feathers ripped out. Gobblers really don't like each other this time of year.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 30, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> In the world of turkey's, the one that hits the ground , gets the begesus beat out of him and his feathers ripped out. Gobblers really don't like each other this time of year.



I was TRYING to pretend they had a heart.    


You and Bait just can't let me believe in rainbows and unicorns can you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 30, 2013)

Whooped...gonna call it a night. Y'all have a good evenin!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Seeing how i am going to be up for a while, I got me some soda crackers, cream cheese and a big ol dollop of Keebs bell pepper jelly. With a litte vino to wash it down with. That pepper jelly is awesome Keebs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I was TRYING to pretend they had a heart.
> 
> 
> You and Bait just can't let me believe in rainbows and unicorns can you?




You're gonna cry when you shoot a turkey aren't you? 
You like pigs with squishy noses but not squishy heads? What are we gonna do with you?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whooped...gonna call it a night. Y'all have a good evenin!



 i'm outta here too, Jeff.
Got a long drive to the lease in the morning. In the rain.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Babysitting the two year old tonight and poor boy has done got sick on us throwing up every 20 minutes. Gonna be a long night.



Awww I hope he feels better soon! My son was sick all this past week with it. He missed everyday of school. It was rough on him!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

Night Jeff, Night rh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2013)

Rain drops keep falling on me.   Well the coffee is hot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2013)

Least it aint rai ... Aw man!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

Moanin ya'll !! 



12 short hrs to go !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Moanin ya'll !!
> 
> 
> 
> 12 short hrs to go !!!



ya'll running today or is this a solo shift?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ya'll running today or is this a solo shift?





We're up and running wide open, but I always work all by my lonesome. 







Mmmmmmmm, scrambled eggs, with sausage, green and red bell peppers and roasted onions !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're up and running wide open, but I always work all by my lonesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did Ms. Dawn conjur that up for you?


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2013)

Had the bird from yesterday going but he shut up bad...had 5 deer 20 yards behind me, that was cool.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 31, 2013)

No turkey huntin for me today. I be cooking ham and taters and such for the Easter Meal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Another gobble-less morning.. Drove thru light rain and it stopped right before daylight. Now dealing with 10-20mph gusts of wind and cloudy skies.
Haven't had a good hunting weather morning yet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Another gobble-less morning.. Drove thru light rain and it stopped right before daylight. Now dealing with 10-20mph gusts of wind and cloudy skies.
> Haven't had a good hunting weather morning yet.



No worries...6 plus weeks left to go.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter, everbody. Gonna be a fun-filled day of atv cow chasin for the youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did Ms. Dawn conjur that up for you?






Naw, Dr. Atkins did .   Good stuff too, except for the HIGH salt content.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Moanin kids....one more day of home sweet home, then 7 1/2 days in NJ. 

Happy Easter!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, Dr. Atkins did .   Good stuff too, except for the HIGH salt content.


Can't do salt anymore, besides the harm to health, if anything has much salt in it at all I can't eat it. After cutting it out nearly three months ago food just taste bad with salt in it.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2013)

Well...thats why my bird shut up, somebody parked right under him. Didnt even know you could get a truck over there...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can't do salt anymore, besides the harm to health, if anything has much salt in it at all I can't eat it. After cutting it out nearly three months ago food just taste bad with salt in it.






Very rarely do I add salt to anything, just happened to look at the "nutrition facts" and saw there was 1030 mg's of salt in a serving !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter kids! 
I should've chased turkeys this morning ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, that's just my luck. Got set up this morning and realized I didn't have my favorite call. Just spent 30 minutes on the 4-wheeller retracing my route yesterday. It fell out of my vest in a foodplot I checked yesterday. Sitting in a creek bottom now to see if anybody is here.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 31, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Easter kids!
> I should've chased turkeys this morning ...



Get together wit T.P., ya'll can chase cows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Get together wit T.P., ya'll can chase cows.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter morning folks. 

No turkey hunting for me today.  I can only breathe through my mouth and I'm wheezing when I do. Coughing up crud, my right ear is completely stopped up. Like a bad head/chest cold now instead of just a cold.  

I guess I spent way too much time messing around in the pollen.

No plans today except to go buy dog food cause she's out.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Happy Easter morning folks.
> 
> No turkey hunting for me today.  I can only breathe through my mouth and I'm wheezing when I do. Coughing up crud, my right ear is completely stopped up. Like a bad head/chest cold now instead of just a cold.
> 
> ...



Sowwy bugs 
Hurry on up this way and I'll make you a plate of some good old Easter comfort food. That should heal what ails ya. Ham, tater salad, beans, asparagus casserole, yeast rolls etc. etc.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Happy Easter morning folks.
> 
> No turkey hunting for me today.  I can only breathe through my mouth and I'm wheezing when I do. Coughing up crud, my right ear is completely stopped up. Like a bad head/chest cold now instead of just a cold.
> 
> ...



Uhhhg! Sorry to hear it  It bothers me, but not that bad. Now Jag, on the other  hand, turns into a mouth breather at times. Has sneeze attacks that would drive me crazy. I sometimes get them when I'm out mowing, along with the itchy eyes.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sowwy bugs
> Hurry on up this way and I'll make you a plate of some good old Easter comfort food. That should heal what ails ya. Ham, tater salad, beans, asparagus casserole, yeast rolls etc. etc.



That does sound good. I sure wish we lived closer. 

Yo family gonna eat GOOD today.  




Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhg! Sorry to hear it  It bothers me, but not that bad. Now Jag, on the other  hand, turns into a mouth breather at times. Has sneeze attacks that would drive me crazy. I sometimes get them when I'm out mowing, along with the itchy eyes.




Man, I was thinking about it the other day. I've always had minor allergy problems but it was after I had ERD that my danged allergy problems got out of hand. I guess something changed, who knows. They got even worse after I had Mini-Me. 

I'm thinking when I get back under some insurance, I'll just go ahead and bite the bullet and let my ENT start me on allergy shots. You just can't want to be outdoors as much as I do and have these kind of allergy issues. 

I knew yesterday when I was winded after walking about 200 yards, that I was in over my head with the pollen and this crud in my chest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

Can't stop sneezing and free falling snot.  Grrrrrrrrrr.  Just reading Lea's post make me sneeze. Gone thru a half of roll of toilet paper so far.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2013)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL OF YOU.  I am sorry that I forgot to tell you not to forget to hide your eggs, especially since I wouldn't get to see you before Easter.


Well, I am glad to be back from Oklahoma and Texas.  Every flight segment on this trip was terrible with more turbulence than I have ever experienced.  I have never seen a really big jet bounce around like the one did on my flight into Dallas.  Heck, it flew every direction except upside down and backwards.  It even tried that a couple of times it seemed though.     Somewhere there is a redneck that must be walking back to Georgia from Texas because he swore to his two buddies that he would never fly again in his lifetime.  This was his first flight and his buddies had convinced him that it was smoother than riding in an automobile.  He was truly a basket case on this flight.  This guy was running to the bathroom when he got off of the plane and I think that everyone knew why too.  I will have to admit that I have never seen the wings on any plane flap up and down like this flight.  I didn't know that they could flex that much.  It looked more like the wings of a dying turkey flapping up and down after being shot with a 3 1/2" Magnum load of #4 shot.  

And for you turkey hunters.......for a nominal charge, I will be glad to teach you how to get your gobblers to eat right out of your hand.  If you've got fast hands, you could just grab it around the neck and do your best to hold onto to it for at least 3.7 seconds!!!     Just check below for the proper technique.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't stop sneezing and free falling snot.  Grrrrrrrrrr.  Just reading Lea's post make me sneeze. Gone thru a half of roll of toilet paper so far.



Do like I do....just stick a wad up both nostrils and leave it. Of course, you become a mouth breather at that point.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY EASTER TO ALL OF YOU.  I am sorry that I forgot to tell you not to forget to hide your eggs, especially since I wouldn't get to see you before Easter.
> 
> 
> Well, I am glad to be back from Oklahoma and Texas.  Every flight segment on this trip was terrible with more turbulence than I have ever experienced.  I have never seen a really big jet bounce around like the one did on my flight into Dallas.  Heck, it flew every direction except upside down and backwards.  It even tried that a couple of times it seemed though.     Somewhere there is a redneck that must be walking back to Georgia from Texas because he swore to his two buddies that he would never fly again in his lifetime.  This was his first flight and his buddies had convinced him that it was smoother than riding in an automobile.  He was truly a basket case on this flight.  This guy was running to the bathroom when he got off of the plane and I think that everyone knew why too.  I will have to admit that I have never seen the wings on any plane flap up and down like this flight.  I didn't know that they could flex that much.  It looked more like the wings of a dying turkey flapping up and down after being shot with a 3 1/2" Magnum load of #4 shot.
> ...



I will need this info before April 13th. They dont necessarily have to eat out of my hand. If you can just teach me how to get fairly close to them in my truck, I would preciate it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Do like I do....just stick a wad up both nostrils and leave it. Of course, you become a mouth breather at that point.





Hmmmm, will give it a try . . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2013)

Well HAPPY EASTER folks   Been a while since I stopped into a driveler. Weather has finally starting to look like spring and I see from some reading some of ya may need to see these shots just so ya remember what they look like 


Just a little shout out GOBBLE


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

I have GOT to find me a place to turkey hunt that actually has a huntable population of turkeys on it. I walked up hill, down hill, looked for tracks, looked for my stupid Roberts Brothers call i lost yesterday( found it), rode the 4-wheeler for a while looking for tracks and the only conclusion i can come up with is.....they gone. The timber cutting and hog infestation has finally run all the turkeys off.
I need a nap before this depression gets worse.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well HAPPY EASTER folks   Been a while since I stopped into a driveler. Weather has finally starting to look like spring and I see from some reading some of ya may need to see these shots just so ya remember what they look like
> 
> 
> Just a little shout out GOBBLE






Welcome back Mike !!  Awesome shots !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Well HAPPY EASTER folks   Been a while since I stopped into a driveler. Weather has finally starting to look like spring and I see from some reading some of ya may need to see these shots just so ya remember what they look like
> 
> 
> Just a little shout out GOBBLE


you come in here just to tease us?!!? shame on you!

Happy Easter Folks!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I have GOT to find me a place to turkey hunt that actually has a huntable population of turkeys on it. I walked up hill, down hill, looked for tracks, looked for my stupid Roberts Brothers call i lost yesterday( found it), rode the 4-wheeler for a while looking for tracks and the only conclusion i can come up with is.....they gone. The timber cutting and hog infestation has finally run all the turkeys off.
> I need a nap before this depression gets worse.



You can up here if you dont bring rain with you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Do like I do....just stick a wad up both nostrils and leave it. Of course, you become a mouth breather at that point.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmm, will give it a try . . .






I look like a Walrus . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I look like a Walrus . . .



Koo Koo Ka Choo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Almost got my bags packed. I am not looking forward to this trip.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost got my bags packed. I am not looking forward to this trip.


 I sowwy...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........



You and me both.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You and me both.


how many days this time?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how many days this time?



Leave tomorrow @ noon, don't get home til the following Monday evening. In NJ/NY at that.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Leave tomorrow @ noon, don't get home til the following Monday evening. In NJ/NY at that.


You need to give Yara a holler, you know that's her neck of the woods!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You need to give Yara a holler, you know that's her neck of the woods!



I'l be lucky to get out and see a couple of sites in NY.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost got my bags packed. I am not looking forward to this trip.




Safe travels Chief !! 





Keebs said:


> I sowwy...........






Wellllllllll looky there . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chief !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preciate it, Doc!  I don't particularly care to fly, but at least it's only a 2.5 hr flight. I hate being couped  up like a sardine.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 31, 2013)

Is it possible to blow ur nose so much u lose ur brains at the same time??..... I cant breatheeeee 

Hope/Pray its just allergies, but poor Jrs been coughin and sneezin too!! 


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Safe travels, Jeffro!
Keep your wallet in your front pocket and don't make eye contact!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Safe travels, Jeffro!
> Keep your wallet in your front pocket and don't make eye contact!



Preciate it, Pookie! 

That's what they'll be whispering if they see our crew out on the town


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'l be lucky to get out and see a couple of sites in NY.


 that sucks!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chief !!
> 
> Wellllllllll looky there . . .





lilD1188 said:


> Is it possible to blow ur nose so much u lose ur brains at the same time??..... I cant breatheeeee
> 
> Hope/Pray its just allergies, but poor Jrs been coughin and sneezin too!!
> 
> ...


poor babies......... has he got another dr. appointment soon?  He may need to be allergy tested too, yaknow?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Be safe way up there in the North Jeff. And watch out for dem yankees.


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> poor babies......... has he got another dr. appointment soon? He may need to be allergy tested too, yaknow?



Ya this thursday, imma ask the dr about but misty said the sneezin was normal the last time i asked her bc its their way of clearing their airways, but he just started the coughin and hes been a little extra fussy/clingy but no fever....


_Posted from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

3 mo hours .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 mo hours .



Any word on how the guys did turkey hunting this morning?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

You bout got it whupped Quack.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'l be lucky to get out and see a couple of sites in NY.



The whole town is a site from what I hear. Don't be afraid to go all Mick Dundee on them fellers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Any word on how the guys did turkey hunting this morning?




They're coming down next Tuesday.






KyDawg said:


> You bout got it whupped Quack.





Yessir, only a coupla mo hours til  .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're coming down next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. My bad. I thought they were hunting this weekend.


----------



## kracker (Mar 31, 2013)

Evening everybody!! Hope y'all are having a good Easter..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening everybody!! Hope y'all are having a good Easter..



Evenin kracker, hope you are as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Evening Mr kracker hope you had a good Easter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening everybody!! Hope y'all are having a good Easter..


Evenin Kracker. It's been a goodun for sure. How about you?


I'm just sittin here listenin to another one of those great guitarist we lost way too young.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

I had no idea that Jeff Healey had passed away. The Soundtrack to Roadhouse is still awesome!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I had no idea that Jeff Healey had passed away. The Soundtrack to Roadhouse is still awesome!



Neither did I but danged if he didn't in 2008. 

Sad. He was one of only two or three good Canadians.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Allison just left, heading back to Statesboro. Jennifer is leaving Montgomery soon to come home. The house is awful quiet....
Really not looking forward to a call week. I almost wish i had put some trailcams out to see if and when a turkey might pass thru, but really would be pointless right now.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 31, 2013)

Spent most of the day enjoying 60+ temps but did get a few things done out side and got this pork loin cookin in the DUTCH


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Spent most of the day enjoying 60+ temps but did get a few things done out side and got this pork loin cookin in the DUTCH


Good lookin pot of grub. What all you got in there with it?


----------



## kracker (Mar 31, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evenin Kracker. It's been a goodun for sure. How about you?
> 
> 
> I'm just sittin here listenin to another one of those great guitarist we lost way too young.


It's been a good day Miguel, it really has.

I remember when Jeff Healey passed away, just a shame.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Evening, Ritchie!
Just taking a break from the guard tower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I had no idea that Jeff Healey had passed away. The Soundtrack to Roadhouse is still awesome!



Speaking of Jeff Healey and Roadhouse, the movie was on today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Considering that I'm suffering (since 4:00) through a Walking Dead marathon, you should pass some on down.  


I really hate hearing Zombies trying to breathe while I'm trying to eat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>















 Dang it Keebsy, you know Mandy ain't been around lately


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Considering that I'm suffering (since 4:00) through a Walking Dead marathon, you should pass some on down.
> 
> 
> I really hate hearing Zombies trying to breathe while I'm trying to eat.



Dang, forgot about that. Tonight's the last episode of the season, right?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, forgot about that. Tonight's the last episode of the season, right?



I wouldn't have a clue. I hate this show. 


The only good zombie movie ever made was "Shaun of the Dead". 

I even have the t-shirt to prove it.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, forgot about that. Tonight's the last episode of the season, right?



Bait said to tell you yes, tonight is the last one for this season.  


Oh, I forgot about Zombieland. That's the only other good Zombie show.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I wouldn't have a clue. I hate this show.
> 
> 
> The only good zombie movie ever made was "Shaun of the Dead".
> ...



I like it, but I've missed some episodes 



turtlebug said:


> Bait said to tell you yes, tonight is the last one for this season.
> 
> 
> Oh, I forgot about Zombieland. That's the only other good Zombie show.



Might watch it too, never have seen it.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


>






turtlebug said:


> Considering that I'm suffering (since 4:00) through a Walking Dead marathon, you should pass some on down.
> 
> 
> I really hate hearing Zombies trying to breathe while I'm trying to eat.



Have you ever watched "Weeds"? Since we got Netflix I AM HOOKED!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Have you ever watched "Weeds"? Since we got Netflix I AM HOOKED!



Never have. I lose interest real quick in series shows. I like true crime, Criminal Minds... junk like that. Something different every episode. I even stopped watching Justified during the second season and I think Raylan Givens is the hawtest thing on tv.


----------



## kracker (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Ritchie!
> Just taking a break from the guard tower.


Evening, Mr. Bama! When is the upcoming turkey execution?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening, Mr. Bama! When is the upcoming turkey execution?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Never have. I lose interest real quick in series shows. I like true crime, Criminal Minds... junk like that. Something different every episode. I even stopped watching Justified during the second season and I think Raylan Givens is the hawtest thing on tv.



Justified is the bestest show on right now and this weeks episode being the finale is gonna kill me! 



kracker said:


> Evening, Mr. Bama! When is the upcoming turkey execution?


No idea. May have to travel to kentucky to kill a bird. I could try to sneak into Publix but the meat department guy knows me by name and the restraining order is still in effect.
Geez, shoot a turkey ONE TIME in the frozen food section and everybody gets squirrely....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Justified is the bestest show on right now and this weeks episode being the finale is gonna kill me!
> 
> 
> No idea. May have to travel to kentucky to kill a bird. I could try to sneak into Publix but the meat department guy knows me by name and the restraining order is still in effect.
> Geez, shoot a turkey ONE TIME in the frozen food section and everybody gets squirrely....



I know it is but it just comes on too danged late for me. It's not easy to stay up til 11 then be back up at 4 so I can go to Douglas, Tifton or wherever my Quest quest takes me.  


How many times have we told you not to even leave the Remington in the truck when you have to go to Publix.   


I've gotta work in Tifton all week. Won't even get off early on Friday. I guess that's a good thing really, give the chufa plots a little more time to grow and let things settle. See if the boys come back around soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



There is no way i'm gonna go down there and kill YOUR bird. Just gonna have to wait till they come back and then you'll have a shot.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> There is no way i'm gonna go down there and kill YOUR bird. Just gonna have to wait till they come back and then you'll have a shot.



I don't get it. 


I was  because you haven't heard anything, I haven't heard anything and.... In the famous words of KyDawg, Oh just forget about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I don't get it.
> 
> 
> I was  because you haven't heard anything, I haven't heard anything and.... In the famous words of KyDawg, Oh just forget about it.



We knew going into the season that there might be 4 gobblers on your lease. No telling where they are right now, but i imagine at least one is gonna die across the property line road, and the others will come back to the chufa plot probably late season. 
I on the other hand have no evidence that there has been a bird on my lease in days. All the tracks and strut marks were old.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> We knew going into the season that there might be 4 gobblers on your lease. No telling where they are right now, but i imagine at least one is gonna die across the property line road, and the others will come back to the chufa plot probably late season.
> I on the other hand have no evidence that there has been a bird on my lease in days. All the tracks and strut marks were old.



rh I done told you to come on up here. I will point you to where they live, you should get a shot or two.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rh I done told you to come on up here. I will point you to where they live, you should get a shot or two.



Y'all have Publix in Kentucky?    





'Night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all have Publix in Kentucky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there is on about 20 miles from here. That is where I get my clams.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rh I done told you to come on up here. I will point you to where they live, you should get a shot or two.


Be careful, i might take you up on it. 


turtlebug said:


> Y'all have Publix in Kentucky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always gotta get the last word in don't
 you?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Be careful, i might take you up on it.
> 
> You always gotta get the last word in don't
> you?
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Considering that I'm suffering (since 4:00) through a Walking Dead marathon, you should pass some on down.
> 
> 
> I really hate hearing Zombies trying to breathe while I'm trying to eat.


I'm fixing to try my first ever fresh fried turkey breast....... soaked in buttermilk, floured & fried........ first couple tastes were pretty darn good!


Jeff C. said:


> Dang it Keebsy, you know Mandy ain't been around lately


Oooopppssss, SOWWY!!


Crickett said:


> Have you ever watched "Weeds"? Since we got Netflix I AM HOOKED!


I LOVE WEEDS!!!!!!! But lost where I was, it started recording old shows instead of just new ones & I gave up!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful, i might take you up on it.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > tell'em they can't come, you have a prior engagement!
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > If it was anybody other than this one friend I would, but he has too much dirt on me.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Tell'em you'll meet him here & we'll git some dirt on him instead!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful, i might take you up on it.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm fixing to try my first ever fresh fried turkey breast....... soaked in buttermilk, floured & fried........ first couple tastes were pretty darn good!
> 
> Oooopppssss, SOWWY!!
> 
> I LOVE WEEDS!!!!!!! But lost where I was, it started recording old shows instead of just new ones & I gave up!



Did you slice the turkey breast into medallions? Make sure you take it out when the crust looks golden brown but DONT OVERCOOK!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> KyDawg said:
> 
> 
> > If i read it all correctly, a non-resident big game + turkey permit is $190 and the trip is 7 hours and 8 minutes one way. Gonna have to think on this a bit. Not sure how i can get around Bubbette finding out.
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > I will let you use my license , you will just need to add a little gray hair color.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

I did not think a non resident Lic. was that high. They must have went up since last year. I thought they were around $150.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I did not think a non resident Lic. was that high. They must have went up since last year. I thought they were around $150.



130 for non resident big game and 60 for turkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 130 for non resident big game and 60 for turkey.



Dont sound right, but I will check tomorrow. Somebody threw my Fish and game reg book away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 31, 2013)

I'll catch y'all in da moanin, and get me a little drivel fix before headin out.....good night folks!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > That old Moultrie hawg hunter would probably like that.
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Keebs the Bell pepper jelly is awesome.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Bet she done gone to bed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bet she done gone to bed.



Turkey makes me sleepy too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2013)

Well morning is here and rain drops still falling on my head.

Coffee for the early risers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2013)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers this wet morning.  Thanks for the coffee Gobblin because I have been missing out on it during the past week now.  The rain drops are definitely falling right now so I hope that it changes my truck back to blue instead of yellow!!!


Oh, that extra hour of sleep sure felt good too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

Mornin chirrin! 

The joke's on me today!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeff,

Sure hope that you have a good trip northwards.  Stay safe and out of trouble and get back all in one piece.  I don't envy you at all.  I traveled last week to Texas and Oklahoma and the flying part was horrendous.  I used to enjoy flying but I surely hate it now with all of these crazy regulations involved.






ps:  Yep, I would take Texas and Oklahoma any day over New Jersey and New York !!!  I have already been up there way more than I wanted to go.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 1, 2013)

hay 

Gots me some fruit salad to eat dis moanin', I'm down 10 pounds, got bout 15 mo to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hay
> 
> Gots me some fruit salad to eat dis moanin', I'm down 10 pounds, got bout 15 mo to go.


If you'd put all dem ducks down you'd be there right now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs the Bell pepper jelly is awesome.


 glad ya like it!


KyDawg said:


> Bet she done gone to bed.


I was shutting it all down............


rhbama3 said:


> Turkey makes me sleepy too.





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin chirrin!
> 
> The joke's on me today!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you'd put all dem ducks down you'd be there right now.


 then what's my excuse?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Sure hope that you have a good trip northwards.  Stay safe and out of trouble and get back all in one piece.  I don't envy you at all.  I traveled last week to Texas and Oklahoma and the flying part was horrendous.  I used to enjoy flying but I surely hate it now with all of these crazy regulations involved.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mike! I couldn't have said it better. Can't wait til this trip is behind me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> glad ya like it!
> 
> I was shutting it all down............



I'm ya April fool......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm ya April fool......


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you'd put all dem ducks down you'd be there right now.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE WEEDS!!!!!!! But lost where I was, it started recording old shows instead of just new ones & I gave up!



We got every episode with Netflix. I never knew what it was about. But now I am so hooked on it! Some of it is  &  but most of it is 

Hey did you see my baby chicks?
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7729824&postcount=1


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We got every episode with Netflix. I never knew what it was about. But now I am so hooked on it! Some of it is  &  but most of it is
> 
> Hey did you see my baby chicks?
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7729824&postcount=1


 I know what ya mean, there for a few episodes it was like "huh?!?!?" how many seasons has it gotten up to??
They are so cute!!!!! until they grow up!
I'm hoping my ducks will hatch a batch this year, she has a nest started but it didn't work out last year for some reason....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know what ya mean, there for a few episodes it was like "huh?!?!?" how many seasons has it gotten up to??
> They are so cute!!!!! until they grow up!
> I'm hoping my ducks will hatch a batch this year, she has a nest started but it didn't work out last year for some reason....



We are on Season 3 Episode 4 right now but I think it goes up to Season 8. 

They are still pretty when they grow up! I like chickens!  I just cant wait for my kids to experience the things that I got to do when I was a kid. My grandparents always had chickens & we got to help out w/ them. It was fun! 

The kids wanted some ducks too but we don't have a pond to put them in! Maybe yours will hatch some ducklings this time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We are on Season 3 Episode 4 right now but I think it goes up to Season 8.
> 
> They are still pretty when they grow up! I like chickens!  I just cant wait for my kids to experience the things that I got to do when I was a kid. My grandparents always had chickens & we got to help out w/ them. It was fun!
> 
> The kids wanted some ducks too but we don't have a pond to put them in! Maybe yours will hatch some ducklings this time!


You don't have to have a pond for the ducks, right now mine don't even have a pool set up and I'm scared to let them stay loose on account of something getting them........... I've got 10 roosters running loose right now, and ain't nuttin bothered with them except Chevy and she's learned to stawlk, but not touch (so far!) 


Jeff C. said:


>


No No: I ain't got TIME to clean up yo mess!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good morning driveler junkies.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


No No: yours neither!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning driveler junkies.


'bout time............. I gotz a SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning driveler junkies.



Yeah....I'mon be goin through driveler DT's here in a couple of days. 

Mornin fellers


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotta go put some neighbor's on High Alert!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: yours neither!
> 
> 'bout time............. I gotz a SURPRISE!!!!!!!!!


oooh i love surpises, as long as it aint like last time. "you're here time to work"



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I'mon be goin through driveler DT's here in a couple of days.
> 
> Mornin fellers



I bet you will, cause we gonna do all kind of fun stuff for the next 5 days and you gonna miss it. When you leavin??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go put some neighbor's on High Alert!





mudracing101 said:


> oooh i love surpises, as long as it aint like last time. "you're here time to work"
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you will, cause we gonna do all kind of fun stuff for the next 5 days and you gonna miss it. When you leavin??


 Incoming text...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Moanin,' peeps....
two days of turkey hunting wore me out. I crashed hard last night and got up a few minutes ago.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Incoming text...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm off the next two days.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin,' peeps....
> two days of turkey hunting wore me out. I crashed hard last night and got up a few minutes ago.


 your recipe for the turkey nuggets was a hit!


mudracing101 said:


>


I'm not so sure............. that thang is LOUD!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm off most days.


 Darlin', we know that already & still lubs ya!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know about all this punching a clock, set lunch breaks,an what not!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm, smoked applewood slab bacon and scrambled cheekun eggs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I don't know about all this punching a clock, set lunch breaks,an what not!





Well look on da bright side....you on top wit dis post!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

Brudder's here!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

Turkey sammich for I head out.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I don't know about all this punching a clock, set lunch breaks,an what not!


 welcome to my world!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh WOW !!!  I just saw Sarah Fair's FB pic of her in a one piece !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Brudder's here!!


 have a safe trip & check in when you can!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh WOW !!!  I just saw Sarah Fair's FB pic of her in a one piece !!!


 the pink one? 


Oh, fried turkey nugget sammich, chips & an orange........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> the pink one?
> 
> 
> Oh, fried turkey nugget sammich, chips & an orange........






Oh yesssssssssss, the pank one !!  She's FINE !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> have a safe trip & check in when you can!




Will do....catch y'all later! Stay outta trouble.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2013)

There's just sumpin 'bout a hawt gal in a one piece bathing suit !!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Jeff has to start giving us trip updates on his journeys  around this great Country, and when he is up north to.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's just sumpin 'bout a hawt gal in a one piece bathing suit !!


For your viewing pleasure, BigN!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff has to start giving us trip updates on his journeys  around this great Country, and when he is up north to.


 he could if he'd get his lap top fixed or either get one of them new fangled smartypants phones!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh WOW !!!  I just saw Sarah Fair's FB pic of her in a one piece !!!



from 2009...imagine that!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You don't have to have a pond for the ducks, right now mine don't even have a pool set up and I'm scared to let them stay loose on account of something getting them........... I've got 10 roosters running loose right now, and ain't nuttin bothered with them except Chevy and she's learned to stawlk, but not touch (so far!)
> 
> No No: I ain't got TIME to clean up yo mess!



If we didn't live in a neighborhood I might consider getting a couple but right now I don't think our neighbors would like it too much. We are only allowed 8 chickens now & the coop has to be 25' off the property line.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Crickett said:


> If we didn't live in a neighborhood I might consider getting a couple but right now I don't think our neighbors would like it too much. We are only allowed 8 chickens now & the coop has to be 25' off the property line.


Aahhhsoooo, lawd, I couldn't go back to living in a city limits if I had to........... I have too many critters and they have too many rules!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aahhhsoooo, lawd, I couldn't go back to living in a city limits if I had to........... I have too many critters and they have too many rules!



What rules do your critters have?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What rules do your critters have?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aahhhsoooo, lawd, I couldn't go back to living in a city limits if I had to........... I have too many critters and they have too many rules!



Yeah this was only suppose to be a 2 year starter home, that was 9 years ago! 

We will eventually move. It's just takin sometime!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What rules do your critters have?


They........well............... it's like......... OH HUSH!


Hooked On Quack said:


>





Crickett said:


> Yeah this was only suppose to be a 2 year starter home, that was 9 years ago!
> 
> We will eventually move. It's just takin sometime!


 Sista, I know all about things takin time, believe me!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 1, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What rules do your critters have?



They make her be home before 10:30, ALL da time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> They........well............... it's like......... OH HUSH!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> They make her be home before 10:30, ALL da time.


and sometimes earlier!


gobbleinwoods said:


>











_*VENT!!!!!!!!
*__*ILoveMyJobILoveMyJob



*_










_* whew, thank you, carry on.............*_​


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

How is work going Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How is work going Keebs?








 X's 10!

 why?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> and sometimes earlier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relax, Keebs. 



Its for the children.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> X's 10!
> 
> why?



Retirement is low stress, fun, and sometimes boring. I got to go check on Odell's water.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Relax, Keebs.
> 
> 
> 
> Its for the children.....


tell that to da baby's parents, PLEASE!!!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Retirement is low stress, fun, and sometimes boring. I got to go check on Odell's water.


you ain't being nice......... I don't know that I can do this for the rest of my life, 'cause I know I'll never see retirement......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> tell that to da baby's parents, PLEASE!!!!!!!!
> 
> you ain't being nice......... I don't know that I can do this for the rest of my life, 'cause I know I'll never see retirement......



I felt that way about 25 years ago, but set down one night, layed out some goals and never strayed from them. Oh there were detours along the way, but I did it and you can too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I felt that way about 25 years ago, but set down one night, layed out some goals and never strayed from them. Oh there were detours along the way, but I did it and you can too.


I have 13 years before I will be "made" to retire, by then I will have put in 21 years........... work me a plan darlin', I need all the help I can get!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

It has to be your plan, you prolly would not like mine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have 13 years before I will be "made" to retire, by then I will have put in 21 years........... work me a plan darlin', I need all the help I can get!


In another 13 years the mandatory retirement age will be 105.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2013)

Offa werk... Was gunna go turkey huntin but its hot and im tired


Hows yall


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It has to be your plan, you prolly would not like mine.


 you're no help!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> In another 13 years the mandatory retirement age will be 105.


 not for the city I werk fer!


slip said:


> Offa werk... Was gunna go turkey huntin but its hot and im tired
> 
> 
> Hows yall


ready to go home...............


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2013)

Heyyy........


Im is tired!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2013)

Soon to be 50, I'm sucha workalohic I just don't think I'll eva retire ???




My goal is 55, it's gonna be REAL close !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon to be 50, I'm sucha workalohic I just don't think I'll eva retire ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In about 10,000 more miles I'll be getting my Tahoe re-tired. They're startin to cup and hum.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 1, 2013)

Yep...

This is gonna be a L-O-N-G week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow, its nice to see that my lilO post/complaint landed me on da top of this page!!!
setting here on the front porch with the dog having a cold one while the sun sets rules....aint nuthin like being a cuntry folk.....Amen?


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2013)

Amen Blood.








In other news: Pollen sucks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep...
> 
> This is gonna be a L-O-N-G week.


ain't it though! 


blood on the ground said:


> Wow, its nice to see that my lilO post/complaint landed me on da top of this page!!!
> setting here on the front porch with the dog having a cold one while the sun sets rules....aint nuthin like being a cuntry folk.....Amen?



AMEN!!! and the congregation rose in reverence.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well my rear-end is tired for sure.  After I got off of here early this morning, one of my local customers had an emergency.  I had to drive to Columbus so I finally left at 10:15 AM and made a Nascar run over the river and through the woods to Columbus and then drive back to Augusta and process these goods and I delivered these goods just a little while ago so that my customer could run a 2nd shift tonight.

I am whipped physically and mentally from navigating all of the crazy traffic today.  462 miles later, I am ready to go to bed instead.  Sometimes, it is not so much fun to have your own business.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 1, 2013)

slip said:
			
		

> Amen Blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes pollen does suck!!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2013)

No turkeys were harmed in the creation of this post.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 1, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy........
> 
> 
> Im is tired!!!
> ...


How's my baby boy feeling today........... oh yeah, and my darling daughter???


Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon to be 50, I'm sucha workalohic I just don't think I'll eva retire ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say huh?


turtlebug said:


> Yep...
> 
> This is gonna be a L-O-N-G week.


at least you COULD have some *comic relief* wiff Mud over there!


blood on the ground said:


> Wow, its nice to see that my lilO post/complaint landed me on da top of this page!!!
> setting here on the front porch with the dog having a cold one while the sun sets rules....aint nuthin like being a cuntry folk.....Amen?


amen...........


slip said:


> Amen Blood.
> In other news: Pollen sucks.


THAT'S THE TRUFFDADEAF!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> ain't it though!
> 
> the rest of the turkey breast, with Louisana seasoning stuff............ omg YUM!!!!!!!!! ok, I nibbled, haven't eaten yet.......... but dang, it's different!
> AMEN!!! and the congregation rose in reverence.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Evening children of the chosen State.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening children of the chosen State.



Evening, Chawley! 
By the way, we're not in Alabama.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening children of the chosen State.





rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Chawley!
> By the way, we're not in Alabama.


Good evening Gentlemen!!

Bama You made a choice to be here there must be reason for this!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Now rh you know that this site has a G as its first letter. Your invitation is still open, did not get to check on $$ for lic. today, but just remember wtih that Lic. you could come back in the fall and help me get rid of some of these deer. Thier horns are destroying my fences.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2013)

$94 wortha gas in two days .... Mite needta slow it down a little...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now rh you know that this site has a G as its first letter. Your invitation is still open, did not get to check on $$ for lic. today, but just remember wtih that Lic. you could come back in the fall and help me get rid of some of these deer. Thier horns are destroying my fences.



You're killing me..... I'm definitely interested.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You're killing me..... I'm definitely interested.



We aint nothing but old South Ga. people living in Ky. You are welcome anytime.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Cant get Brownceluse to come up here, Jeff C. bout the only one that will stop by.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2013)

Mernin kids, the wife is mad cuz i had the winders open last night


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2013)

slip said:


> $94 wortha gas in two days .... Mite needta slow it down a little...




slip, don't feel too bad........I spent $134.35 on gas just yesterday !!!       However, I think that you must have a lot of girlfriends in scattered locations for you to be using that kind of gasoline in a couple of days.  At least my usage was necessary for my work.


Good morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you fellow drivelers.  I went out and got the newspaper earlier today and found that my truck is yellow again instead of blue.  The windshield is plastered with splattered bugs again as well, even though I cleaned it twice yesterday before getting home.     Now where o' where is that coffee this morning???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> slip, don't feel too bad........I spent $134.35 on gas just yesterday !!!       However, I think that you must have a lot of girlfriends in scattered locations for you to be using that kind of gasoline in a couple of days.  At least my usage was necessary for my work.


He has a very heavy right foot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2013)

I didn't think you could get a bad biscuit from martins??!! That thang must've been yesterdays!  I could've drove a nail with it....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I didn't think you could get a bad biscuit from martins??!! That thang must've been yesterdays!  I could've drove a nail with it....


What'd you do, order the Tuesday hockey puck special?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mornin, drive by, lots to do.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

HI!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bye!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What'd you do, order the Tuesday hockey puck special?



I guess so!!! 
Send me 3the dump truck loads of fill dirt and 70 6x6yrds treated timber....buddy ol pale!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I guess so!!!
> Send me 3the dump truck loads of fill dirt and 70 6x6yrds treated timber....buddy ol pale!


Homey don't play the timber game. You need a retaining wall we're gonna have to talk about something more permanent.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Homey don't play the timber game. You need a retaining wall we're gonna have to talk about something more permanent.



You and your "peeps" should be able to handle a retaining wall with no problem.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You and your "peeps" should be able to handle a retaining wall with no problem.


Whassamatta, your stool wasn't tall enough for you to see all of the words? 
We build em all day long, just not out of "timbers".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassamatta, your stool wasn't tall enough for you to see all of the words?
> We build em all day long, just not out of "timbers".



Well, shiver me . . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 2, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassamatta, your stool wasn't tall enough for you to see all of the words?
> We build em all day long, just not out of "timbers".



Always pickin on the short kid...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

Caption This!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Caption This!



Lawd, I need a drank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Always pickin on the short kid...


Is that your final answer, or do you want to phone a friend?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Caption This!



Let's go shopping the b.. says, "it'll be fun".......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2013)

Come ON Saturday !!!   Nephew is picking us up and flying us to SSI for some flats fishing !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


 Now THAT is a true "fly by"!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Come ON Saturday !!!   Nephew is picking us up and flying us to SSI for some flats fishing !!


Fly to St. Simons Island......... it'll take, what? 15 minutes to get there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Now THAT is a true "fly by"!!!
> 
> Fly to St. Simons Island......... it'll take, what? 15 minutes to get there?






Just long enough to have one mixed drank !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just long enough to have one mixed drank !!


 drive & you can be tanked by the time ya get there...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> drive & you can be tanked by the time ya get there...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> drive & you can be tanked by the time ya get there...........






Think I'll wait til we get there !!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just long enough to have one mixed drank !!



Hope the A/C works.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't gets it


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 2, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't gets it



Hang in there little fella.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2013)

Different yob same ol lunch.....stoooopid salad....aaaa wasup doc?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll wait til we get there !!!





blood on the ground said:


> Different yob same ol lunch.....stoooopid salad....aaaa wasup doc?


I can't wait to meet the new slimmer/trimmer you soon!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Morning to all you fine folks down in Georgia.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning to all you fine folks down in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Got some decent weather here today, going to go out to the farm and burn up about 500 rounds. Finally getting a hint of spring here, should get up to about 55 today. Gets much warmer, I might go skinny dipping.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 2, 2013)

Pimento cheese sammich and key lime Greek Yogurt. 

I need a nap.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Got some decent weather here today, going to go out to the farm and burn up about 500 rounds. Finally getting a hint of spring here, should get up to about 55 today. Gets much warmer, I might go skinny dipping.


You're making me jealous of retirement folks..........


turtlebug said:


> Pimento cheese sammich and key lime Greek Yogurt.
> 
> _*I need a nap.*_


DITTO!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2013)

Aint nuthin like being called out to clear a 6" drain line that you just observed someone spitting in a few minutes before....bleeek


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 2, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aint nuthin like being called out to clear a 6" drain line that you just observed someone spitting in a few minutes before....bleeek



Ain't nuttin like having to draw blood out of the hand that the patient just used to pick their nose. 

Thank goodness for nitrile.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't nuttin like having to draw blood out of the hand that the patient just used to pick their nose.
> 
> Thank goodness for nitrile.



Eeeewwww


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2013)

Ya'll is kwazy . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't gets it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll is kwazy . . .


yeah, aaaannnnndddd???????


hdm03 said:


> I don't gets it


 you never do!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2013)

Time to go grab a brewski!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. and L.M. went fishin' today.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. and L.M. went fishin' today.



Awwwweeeee


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. and L.M. went fishin' today.



Tell her smokin aint healthy around the fish.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

slip said:


> Tell her smokin aint healthy around the fish.



She swaps to the "Lights" when fishin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Time to go grab a brewski!


You're drankin Russian beer now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2013)

T.P. said:


> T.P. and L.M. went fishin' today.



catching goldfish?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> catching goldfish?



No, we couldn't get 'em to bite.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

Evening Youngins down in My State.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins down in My State.



Evening, Charley. Just stopped by to say goodnight. Spent most of my evening in the Turkey Forum along with most of the congregation. 
Ya'll have a good one and you night shifters be safe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2013)

Almost time for the white screen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hugh, I have been on the other end of that "white screen" this morning.  It finally disappeared a little bit ago though.   You should be sleeping at that early hour anyway !!!


Now Happy HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  Now it is time to get to humping and be a productive citizen today.  OH.....pass the coffee please.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2013)

I forgot to say....some rain is on the way.  RHBama must be in the neighborhood and must be thinking about going turkey hunting or something !!!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2013)

felt good to roll over but now I'm over slept and yawning.   Well coffee will help that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

'Morning folks !!!  Today is my Wednesday . . .


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2013)

My sinuses are showin out so much that my head has swollen spots like I done been in a fight


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay so if you've got a headache, your heart feels like it's beating out of your chest and you're lightheaded and having problems catching your breath, would it be safe to say the weight of the world has caught up with you and your blood pressure might be up?

Throw can't get to sleep for the last three nights in there and give me some advice.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> felt good to roll over but now I'm over slept and yawning.   Well coffee will help that





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning folks !!!  Today is my Wednesday . . .


Mine TOOO!!! Kewl!


Hankus said:


> My sinuses are showin out so much that my head has swollen spots like I done been in a fight


Ifeelyourpain, darlin'!


turtlebug said:


> Okay so if you've got a headache, your heart feels like it's beating out of your chest and you're lightheaded and having problems catching your breath, would it be safe to say the weight of the world has caught up with you and your blood pressure might be up?
> 
> Throw can't get to sleep for the last three nights in there and give me some advice.


can you say "S-T-R-E-S-S"?!?!?  
Howdy folks, may actually have some play time today........... but in the mean time, if someone can help me find another vehicle before my truck totally dies on me, I'd be eternally grateful!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay so if you've got a headache, your heart feels like it's beating out of your chest and you're lightheaded and having problems catching your breath, would it be safe to say the weight of the world has caught up with you and your blood pressure might be up?
> 
> Throw can't get to sleep for the last three nights in there and give me some advice.


Throw the headache part out and the women that meet me have those symptoms all the time.


Keebs said:


> Mine TOOO!!! Kewl!
> 
> Ifeelyourpain, darlin'!
> 
> ...



Mornin, i'll sell you my jeep.


Mornin to the rest of ya's


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Throw the headache part out and the women that meet me have those symptoms all the time.
> 
> 
> Mornin, i'll sell you my jeep.
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



It wasnt that funny


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mine TOOO!!! Kewl!
> 
> Ifeelyourpain, darlin'!
> 
> ...




I imagine it is. 

I'll sell you an awesome Isuzu Trooper, 4x4, brand new motor, runs great.

You'll just need to find a new frame and front end for it. 





mudracing101 said:


> Throw the headache part out and the women that meet me have those symptoms all the time.
> 
> 
> Mornin, i'll sell you my jeep.
> ...



Uh-huh, keep on with that hair and I won't know if I'm talking to Willie, Jase or Hankus's long lost brother.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Okay so if you've got a headache, your heart feels like it's beating out of your chest and you're lightheaded and having problems catching your breath, would it be safe to say the weight of the world has caught up with you and your blood pressure might be up?
> 
> Throw can't get to sleep for the last three nights in there and give me some advice.



Well, since you can't tolerate dranking, have you tried a sleeping pill?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I imagine it is.
> 
> I'll sell you an awesome Isuzu Trooper, 4x4, brand new motor, runs great.
> 
> ...



Spring has sprung, short hair cut, clean shavin, lost 10 lbs


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, since you can't tolerate dranking, have you tried a sleeping pill?



Advil nor Tylenol PM are cuttin it. 

The only thing I've changed was to Walmart brand of Allegra. 

It's either stress or my thyroid finally crapped out. Maybe both. 

I think I just need a day of KeebsMudFest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Advil nor Tylenol PM are cuttin it.
> 
> The only thing I've changed was to Walmart brand of Allegra.
> 
> ...





I take a Benadryl for a sleep aid, ever tried it ??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It wasnt that funny


 sorry, it struck me as that funny..........


turtlebug said:


> I imagine it is.
> 
> I'll sell you an awesome Isuzu Trooper, 4x4, brand new motor, runs great.
> 
> You'll just need to find a new frame and front end for it.





turtlebug said:


> I think I just need a day of KeebsMudFest.


 brang a 4 wheeler/gator/whatever you have, there are trails galore to ride on!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 well, looky heah! Hey you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>


You finally get it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, looky heah! Hey you!





mudracing101 said:


>





hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

Whatcha got for dinner ???




I'm having poke chops, fresh collards and creamed kone !!



Dawn made some of Paymasters' cheezy cheekun chili and that stuff is da BOMB !!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha got for dinner ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got nuffin.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't made up me mind yet; but I is getting hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn made some of Paymasters' cheezy cheekun chili and that stuff is da BOMB !!!!!



Where is dat recipe?   I can't find it


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatcha got for dinner ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wish you'd share!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got nuffin.


 me neither, 'cept a micro meal of some kind.......... I hate not having left overs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Aint sure but iz hungry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got nuffin.





Keebs said:


> wish you'd share!
> 
> me neither, 'cept a micro meal of some kind.......... I hate not having left overs!




Ya'll know you can have some 'o mine !!! 





hdm03 said:


> Where is dat recipe?   I can't find it






I got it off another Web site that he is on, he hasn't posted it on here.  I'll send him a PM and ax him to !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ten fifty two. Clocks off again


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll know you can have some 'o mine !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I founded it   I'll be trying this out this weekend!



Cheesy Chicken Chili

2 frozen boneless chicken breasts
1 can of corn with juice
1 can of black beans ( drained and rinsed )
1 can of Rotel
1 pack of Ranch Dressing Mix 
1 Tablespoon chili powder
1 teaspoon cumin
1 teaspoon onion powder
1 block cream cheese

Frozen chicken into slow cooker 1st
Add corn
Add Rotel
Add all powder ingredients
Lightly mix
Place cut up cheese on top 
Cook on low for 6-8 hours
Remove chicken and shred finely then mix back into chili


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.



Prayers sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.





You got 'em Charlie, wishing/praying the best for ya'll.





hdm03 said:


> I founded it   I'll be trying this out this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep, that's it !!!  Dawn used HOT rotel and added an extra cheekun breast too !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.





hdm03 said:


> I founded it   I'll be trying this out this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 KyDawg

Not a big fan of ranch, thinking about what else would make it yummy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.


 Dang, keep us posted & positive thoughts & prayers headed ya'll's way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

I'ma 'bout to starve . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll know you can have some 'o mine !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You so thweat. 



KyDawg said:


> Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'ma 'bout to starve . . .



me two


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.



Thinking good thoughts and prayers sent!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Me three


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

New page


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

I wasnt even trying


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt even trying



REALLY?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> REALLY?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2013)

Haaay!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay!!!!!



Haaay, Haaay, Haaay.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay!!!!!


 HHHeeeeyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!

ok, went with a can of soup, some kinda cheekun with white & wild rice............ meh.......


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sitting in the emergency room in Bowling Green, my wife has had some kind of issue with her heart. That is all I know right now. Prayers would be appreciated.


You got 'em

Heart problems hit very close to home with me.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> You got 'em
> 
> Heart problems hit very close to home with me.


 how you kickin today, kracker?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

I see my lil Snowmama !!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I see my lil Snowmama !!


 I snagged her when I swung by your FB page on lunch break!


HEY SNOOOOWWWIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2013)

Heya Droolers!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> Heya Droolers!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 3, 2013)

I think Neils thread title privileges need to be revoked 

How y'all been doin?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

All the talk bout mexicans today, i swung by one fo lunch. Steak, chicken, and shrimp. I cant spell the name of it but im full as a tick


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

SnowHunter said:


> I think Neils thread title privileges need to be revoked
> 
> How y'all been doin?


 He did that in honor of Tbug, bless her heart.............. sure wish you could make a trip south next weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> All the talk bout mexicans today, i swung by one fo lunch. Steak, chicken, and shrimp. I cant spell the name of it but im full as a tick


...................................nevermind..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ...................................nevermind..................



What


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What









nuttin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Whopper Jr. and a fry.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep. Was good too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Whopper Jr. and a fry.


I love Burger King!


turtlebug said:


> Yep. Was good too.


 you're soooo not nice!!!No No:


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. Was good too.



Looks good, you finally finding your way  around??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2013)

I look like a big powdered doughnut ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I look like a big powdered doughnut ...


pics to prove it............


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I love Burger King!
> 
> you're soooo not nice!!!No No:



I sowwy. 


I did just find out an interesting tidbit. I realized that my bp problems and issues started Sunday. That's the day I began using 4-Way nasal spray. One of the nurses here just informed me that stuff is the devil and to stop it immediately because it had been linked to severe bp issues and heart palpatations.

I'd much rather be stuffy than feel like this.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Looks good, you finally finding your way  around??



No, I need a chauffeur. 



blood on the ground said:


> I look like a big powdered doughnut ...



But are you a HAWT powdered doughnut?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> No, I need a chauffeur.
> 
> 
> 
> But are you a HAWT powdered doughnut?



Flirt


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Flirt



Yeah but you're not very good at it lately. 

I think you're losing your touch.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I sowwy.
> 
> 
> I did just find out an interesting tidbit. I realized that my bp problems and issues started Sunday. That's the day I began using 4-Way nasal spray. One of the nurses here just informed me that stuff is the devil and to stop it immediately because it had been linked to severe bp issues and heart palpatations.
> ...


Try the Ocean Spray one, maybe you won't re-act to that one!


KyDawg said:


> Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.


 GOOOD DEAL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.






Whew !!!   Great news Charlie !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah but you're not very good at it lately.
> 
> I think you're losing your touch.


 I'll do better.


KyDawg said:


> Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.



Glad to hear she's doin better


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.



Give her a big Ol Driveler hug from all of us.


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how you kickin today, kracker?


Ima kicking Keebs, just sorta slow and low


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.



Good deal!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey everybody...what's up?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

kracker said:


> Ima kicking Keebs, just sorta slow and low


Better'n none at all!


boneboy96 said:


> Hey everybody...what's up?


 Hiya BB!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.



Good deal hoss



boneboy96 said:


> Hey everybody...what's up?



I dunno


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey everybody...what's up?



Its rainin again


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Good deal hoss
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno


get your rain slicker out, it's coming your way!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well hey there D3, Hankus and Mud.  ;-)    Rain down ur way U say?


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

what i miss?.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> what i miss?.....



nothin Dirt, just a lil rain


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Well hey there D3, Hankus and Mud.  ;-)    Rain down ur way U say?



They say tomorrow too and the day after that.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> what i miss?.....



Hey Dirt.......I finally get it now


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> nothin Dirt, just a lil rain





hdm03 said:


> Hey Dirt.......I finally get it now



........it's Ryder T.........ya idjits


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> what i miss?.....



Oh ya Dirt; you missed this


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7736061&postcount=101


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

what?


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Dirt look at the top of this page


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Whaaaaaa happen


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

Were you trying?


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey





look at me..........and I weren't even trying


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

You were trying


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You were trying



Me thinks you're right; he's not naturals like us


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks everyone, she is doing better. She had a bad reaction to a new blood pressure medicine. Got kinda scary there for a while, but got her heart beat down and blood pressure back up. Again thanks for thoughts and prayers.



on a more serious note.....glad your wife is doing ok KyDawg


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You were trying





hdm03 said:


> Me thinks you're right; he's not naturals like us



y'all hush........yall gonna get me in trouble


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Well hey there D3, Hankus and Mud.  ;-)    Rain down ur way U say?


done started sprinklin here...........


rydert said:


> what i miss?.....





mudracing101 said:


> They say tomorrow too and the day after that.


 they done changed it again????


hdm03 said:


> Hey Dirt.......I finally get it now


 no you don't!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

afternoon, ereybody....
Trying to get thru this call week and then get back to important things like proving sasquatch and turkeys REALLY exist. 
Oh, and bass, crappie, frog legs, cream pea's and steak fries for supper.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, ereybody....
> Trying to get thru this call week and then get back to important things like proving sasquatch and turkeys REALLY exist.
> Oh, and bass, crappie, frog legs, cream pea's and steak fries for supper.



dats a bad word here at my house


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, ereybody....
> Trying to get thru this call week and then get back to important things like proving sasquatch and turkeys REALLY exist.
> Oh, and bass, crappie, frog legs, cream pea's and steak fries for supper.



Sounds good, i've been cravin some fried fish for a while now.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

I could handle some frog legs........it's been a while since I had me some of dat


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

Keebs said:


> done started sprinklin here...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, since its rainin, we gonna take the dirtroads  home and do a lil muddin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I could handle some frog legs........it's been a while since I had me some of dat



I love me some Frog legs


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I could handle some frog legs........it's been a while since I had me some of dat



My son ate a big ole plate of them at Coleman's Lake the other night.........wouldn't even give me one......and I'm da one that paid fo um


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> My son ate a big ole plate of them at Coleman's Lake the other night.........wouldn't even give me one......and I'm da one that paid fo um



So; little Dirt is a selfish little fella?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2013)

How bout dat....Tbug thanks i'z a hawt powdered doughnut!,! WOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> So; little Dirt is a selfish little fella?


Lil dirt sho is selfish



blood on the ground said:


> How bout dat....Tbug thanks i'z a hawt powdered doughnut!,! WOOHOOOO!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey, since its rainin, we gonna take the dirtroads  home and do a lil muddin


you read my mind! Let's roll!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

If anyone has any uppdawgg please send it along.  Me needs it and right quick!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> dats a bad word here at my house


how so? 


mudracing101 said:


> Sounds good, i've been cravin some fried fish for a while now.


had a pack of crappie and bass, and bought 4 sets of frog legs at Salt Lick. Just had a craving, and the girls won't eat them.


hdm03 said:


> I could handle some frog legs........it's been a while since I had me some of dat


I miss the old days when i actually had places that i could gig and shoot them. Just have to buy them these days. 



StriperAddict said:


> If anyone has any uppdawgg please send it along.  Me needs it and right quick!



can somebody translate that for me?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> My son ate a big ole plate of them at Coleman's Lake the other night.........wouldn't even give me one......and I'm da one that paid fo um





That's not too far from my shak, haven't been in years !!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> can somebody translate that for me?


 
Try again,
you're not asking the correct question


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Pookie, do ya boil the froggie legs before ya fry 'em ??


Never have cooked any.


----------



## slip (Apr 3, 2013)

Howdy folks.

Lawd its nasty outside. The sky is gray and the pollen is awful, the air has a funny smell to it .... C'mon rain and wash this crap away.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 3, 2013)

StriperAddict said:


> If anyone has any uppdawgg please send it along. Me needs it and right quick!


 


rhbama3 said:


> can somebody translate that for me?


 
since I gotta take flight to da casa, here goes...

I was expecting someone to say...

What on earth is uppdawgg?



My answer:


Not much! What on earth is upp with you too, dawgg??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm posting this picture for Robert. I know he is a big fan. I drove by the shop today and snapped a pic. Jerry and Tommy Roberts use to hunt in my club years ago. I learned a few calling tricks from them ( well a few that I attempt to imitate  ). They were awesome bird callers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Pookie, do ya boil the froggie legs before ya fry 'em ??
> 
> 
> Never have cooked any.


No sir! Frog is a fairly delicate white meat. I fry them the same way i do fish. Just don't overcook them. When they start floating and the crust is the color you like, take them out. 


StriperAddict said:


> since I gotta take flight to da casa, here goes...
> 
> I was expecting someone to say...
> 
> ...


Ohh..... sorry. Being a Bammer and not a Dawg, i didn't get it. 


Sterlo58 said:


> I'm posting this picture for Robert. I know he is a big fan. I drove by the shop today and snapped a pic. Jerry and Tommy Roberts use to hunt in my club years ago. I learned a few calling tricks from them ( well a few that I attempt to imitate  ). They were awesome bird callers.



I met them at the Turkeyrama years ago. Great guys and still my favorite in the vest.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No sir! Frog is a fairly delicate white meat. I fry them the same way i do fish. Just don't overcook them. When they start floating and the crust is the color you like, take them out.



What do you bread them with on your new diet. ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> What do you bread them with on your new diet. ?



Helen found some gluten-free all purpose flour on line. Its pretty good but does tend to brown quicker than normal flour.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> So; little Dirt is a selfish little fella?





mudracing101 said:


> Lil dirt sho is selfish



idjits...........


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> how so?



Them things is actin crazy around here....gobble a couple of times and then won't gobble again.....can't even get them to shock gobble.....just weird



Hooked On Quack said:


> That's not too far from my shak, haven't been in years !!



it was sho good......and a awesome view too


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

rydert said:


> Them things is actin crazy around here....gobble a couple of times and then won't gobble again.....can't even get them to shock gobble.....just weird
> 
> 
> 
> it was sho good......and a awesome view too



at least you got birds. I spent all weekend looking at old tracks. Havent even heard a hen yelp.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Helen found some gluten-free all purpose flour on line. Its pretty good but does tend to brown quicker than normal flour.



Awesome. Was wondering how you were going to handle the spring fish fry situation.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm posting this picture for Robert. I know he is a big fan. I drove by the shop today and snapped a pic. Jerry and Tommy Roberts use to hunt in my club years ago. I learned a few calling tricks from them ( well a few that I attempt to imitate  ). They were awesome bird callers.



I fell in love with Wobbert-Woo's!  Roberts Brothers turkey call.  

I keep saying I'm gonna order one but until Bait finds a job, all extras are gonna have to wait. I'll have one by next season though. 


That was a white-knuckled drive home from Tifton. Wipers going full blast and still couldn't see. Got to Lowndes county and it kind of died down. One more day. Was supposed to work Friday but they decided not to make me drive 100 miles for one patient. 

Gonna be turkey time this weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I fell in love with Wobbert-Woo's!  Roberts Brothers turkey call.
> 
> I keep saying I'm gonna order one but until Bait finds a job, all extras are gonna have to wait. I'll have one by next season though.
> 
> ...



oh please, please, please let those Gobblers be back home! I so want to get a text from you saturday morning with a pic of your first bird!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oh please, please, please let those Gobblers be back home! I so want to get a text from you saturday morning with a pic of your first bird!



Yeah..... I want to see Bugsy with a BBD ( Big Bird Down )


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2013)

Go the wife home, now trying to get her to take it easy and rest, but that is a hopeless cause.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oh please, please, please let those Gobblers be back home! I so want to get a text from you saturday morning with a pic of your first bird!



I'm gonna think positive.  

If nothing else, maybe I can strike up a conversation with my otter and domesticate him.  



Raj: Why do you put six packets of suger in your coffee?
Leonard: Cause the cafeteria doesn't offer methamphetamine. 
     

I LOVE Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna think positive.
> 
> If nothing else, maybe I can strike up a conversation with my otter and domesticate him.
> 
> ...



NOPE....you are gunna get a big gobbler this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2013)

Putting a soft top on my step son jeep in the rain just rules tadeaf!!!! 
867 Five 30OH.......Nyyyyyyiiiyyyyne!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah..... I want to see Bugsy with a BBD ( Big Bird Down )


 


KyDawg said:


> Go the wife home, now trying to get her to take it easy and rest, but that is a hopeless cause.


All you can d is suggest she take it easy. She won't listen, but at least you tried. 


turtlebug said:


> I'm gonna think positive.
> 
> If nothing else, maybe I can strike up a conversation with my otter and domesticate him.
> 
> ...



I doubt you EVER see that otter again. He was just passing thru. 
Watching BBT too. Would you really consider an invasion by Canada an apocalyptic event?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Putting a soft top on my step son jeep in the rain just rules tadeaf!!!!
> 867 Five 30OH.......Nyyyyyyiiiyyyyne!!!!!





How many beers have you had ?


----------



## kracker (Apr 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Go the wife home, now trying to get her to take it easy and rest, but that is a hopeless cause.


Glad y'all are home.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 3, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> All you can d is suggest she take it easy. She won't listen, but at least you tried.
> 
> 
> I doubt you EVER see that otter again. He was just passing thru.
> Watching BBT too. Would you really consider an invasion by Canada an apocalyptic event?



Would "I"? 

Absolutely.  

My disdain for Canadians ranks right up there with mosquitos, poachers, bad drivers and poor restaurant service.  

I say we're worried about the wrong border.  




Sterlo58 said:


> How many beers have you had ?




So he's not a HAWT powdered doughnut anymore?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2013)

I wish y'all could have seen it!!!
You ever seen the Mentos + diet coke = geyser?
Bubbette just found out that her new diet drink flavor packet + Perrier Sparkling Water = wet kitchen!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 3, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Putting a soft top on my step son jeep in the rain just rules tadeaf!!!!
> 867 Five 30OH.......Nyyyyyyiiiyyyyne!!!!!



I have no idea what this means, but it makes me giggle.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Miggie.... We'ze enjoying these lights you shared wiff us. No lectrisity in the hood tonight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, it is officially a Thirsty Thursday now so get those rears in gear and get out of bed and face the day head on with your high beams turned on.  

Oh and please send me some good fresh brewed hot coffee too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2013)

flying some coffee your way.







Lots of rain today so all we need is wind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2013)

Mernin kids,  cold rain in paulding means no baseball this evening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 << popcorn or egg tacos?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bowl of Great Grains this am with a glass of V8 low sodium. Trying to be healthy


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2013)

here


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Bowl of Great Grains this am with a glass of V8 low sodium. Trying to be healthy



Me to man!  I had a fried spam sammich and a sugar free red bull


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pop tart and orange juice. Mornin ya'll . Its Friday eve.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2013)

Blaaaaah.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Blaaaaah.



what's da matter little fella?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

peaches & cream oatmeal..............
wet in the southern zone.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> what's da matter little fella?






It be raining on my parade.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

Ordered a bacon and cheese biscuit, NO EGG.
Got a bacon and egg biscuit, NO CHEESE

I ate the bacon, threw the rest away.

Gonna be a long time til 1:30. Burger King is not my friend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

What a morning!!!
I was sitting there, had done some soft yelps and clucks, and watched in amazement as a gobbler walked out of the woods 20 yards from me in full strut! His copper feathers shining, perfect fan, and spitting and drumming, He faced me and then started turning. As soon as his view was blocked by his fan, i eased the gun up and took the saftey off. Just waiting for the head to come back into view and then...........DAD!!!!! Wake up!!!! You gotta take me to get the oil changd in my truck! I look around and i'm still in bed and the rain is pouring out the window. 
Can i count a dream turkey as number one? I didn't get to shoot but i'm sure i'd have killed him.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> peaches & cream oatmeal..............
> wet in the southern zone.............



Hey Keebs....have you seen "The Rainbow Tribe" before? That lil boy in your avatar is in it & he is hilarious! We started watching it last night with our kids. 



turtlebug said:


> Ordered a bacon and cheese biscuit, NO EGG.
> Got a bacon and egg biscuit, NO CHEESE
> 
> I ate the bacon, threw the rest away.
> ...



Booger king is NASTY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> peaches & cream oatmeal..............
> wet in the southern zone.............


Mornin, yes it is. 


turtlebug said:


> Ordered a bacon and cheese biscuit, NO EGG.
> Got a bacon and egg biscuit, NO CHEESE
> 
> I ate the bacon, threw the rest away.
> ...



  Should of called me , i got cheese here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a morning!!!
> I was sitting there, had done some soft yelps and clucks, and watched in amazement as a gobbler walked out of the woods 20 yards from me in full strut! His copper feathers shining, perfect fan, and spitting and drumming, He faced me and then started turning. As soon as his view was blocked by his fan, i eased the gun up and took the saftey off. Just waiting for the head to come back into view and then...........DAD!!!!! Wake up!!!! You gotta take me to get the oil changd in my truck! I look around and i'm still in bed and the rain is pouring out the window.
> Can i count a dream turkey as number one? I didn't get to shoot but i'm sure i'd have killed him.


Sorry , dont count. Close but no point.


Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs....have you seen "The Rainbow Tribe" before? That lil boy in your avatar is in it & he is hilarious! We started watching it last night with our kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Booger king is NASTY!



Love me some Burger King


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , dont count. Close but no point.
> 
> 
> Love me some Burger King



Bleh......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bleh......



You a Mcdonalds kind a girl


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2013)

Cookies fer breakfus


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Cookies fer breakfus



Got milk??


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You a Mcdonalds kind a girl



 

Nope 

Chicklefila


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Got milk??



Fruit punch powder shaken in a water bottle. Bout as good as it sounds


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, yes it is.
> 
> 
> Should of called me , i got cheese here.



I started to call you and ask you to drive through and stick your tongue out at the for me. 


I really wanted to go back and give them the devil but, no use in getting banned from another restaurant.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a morning!!!
> I was sitting there, had done some soft yelps and clucks, and watched in amazement as a gobbler walked out of the woods 20 yards from me in full strut! His copper feathers shining, perfect fan, and spitting and drumming, He faced me and then started turning. As soon as his view was blocked by his fan, i eased the gun up and took the saftey off. Just waiting for the head to come back into view and then...........DAD!!!!! Wake up!!!! You gotta take me to get the oil changd in my truck! I look around and i'm still in bed and the rain is pouring out the window.
> Can i count a dream turkey as number one? I didn't get to shoot but i'm sure i'd have killed him.





Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs....have you seen "The Rainbow Tribe" before? That lil boy in your avatar is in it & he is hilarious! We started watching it last night with our kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Booger king is NASTY!


Nope, don't watch too many (if any) movies...........


Hankus said:


> Cookies fer breakfus


Sugar High!!!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> Fruit punch powder shaken in a water bottle. Bout as good as it sounds


 bleck!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a morning!!!
> I was sitting there, had done some soft yelps and clucks, and watched in amazement as a gobbler walked out of the woods 20 yards from me in full strut! His copper feathers shining, perfect fan, and spitting and drumming, He faced me and then started turning. As soon as his view was blocked by his fan, i eased the gun up and took the saftey off. Just waiting for the head to come back into view and then...........DAD!!!!! Wake up!!!! You gotta take me to get the oil changd in my truck! I look around and i'm still in bed and the rain is pouring out the window.
> Can i count a dream turkey as number one? I didn't get to shoot but i'm sure i'd have killed him.



In your dreams.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nope
> 
> Chicklefila


ok, ok.. you can ease up with the whip


Hankus said:


> Fruit punch powder shaken in a water bottle. Bout as good as it sounds


As Crickett would say.... bleh


turtlebug said:


> I started to call you and ask you to drive through and stick your tongue out at the for me.
> 
> 
> I really wanted to go back and give them the devil but, no use in getting banned from another restaurant.


I had to read that first line a couple of times, thought you wanted me to stick my tongue out at you when you drive by



Keebs said:


> Nope, don't watch too many (if any) movies...........
> 
> Sugar High!!!!!!!!!
> 
> bleck!



You forget somebody


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In your dreams.



 Burn


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In your dreams.



Trying to decide whether that post is a personal attack.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to decide whether that post is a personal attack.



 I didnt know you was still here


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

good mornin..................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Trying to decide whether that post is a personal attack.



I'll never tell.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> good mornin..................



morning Dirt; is it raining on your parade too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> good mornin..................



Mornin Dirt, whats wrong, lil dirt not sharin again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2013)

Why ya'll always pickin on Dirt ??


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why ya'll always pickin on Dirt ??



We just trying to help Dirt; he's a pitiful little feller


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You forget somebody


nevah!


rydert said:


> good mornin..................










Hooked On Quack said:


> Why ya'll always pickin on Dirt ??


 'cause he's just soooo, soooo "pickable"!?!?


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> morning Dirt; is it raining on your parade too?





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Dirt, whats wrong, lil dirt not sharin again





Hooked On Quack said:


> Why ya'll always pickin on Dirt ??




Da Beva's monkey got quarantined.......now I gotz tha sadz............why they gotta treat da Beva dat way


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nope, don't watch too many (if any) movies...........



Well I was gonna post a vid but I couldn't find one that was fit for here. You can watch the trailer on Youtube. 

I don't watch a lot of movies anymore like I use too. I just can't sit still long enough. Too much to do.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> Da Beva's monkey got quarantined.......now I gotz tha sadz............why they gotta treat da Beva dat way




So when are they gonna let you out?


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2013)

Thus rain is jus right fer drinkin an sleepin yet here I be at werk


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Why ya'll always pickin on Dirt ??


We aint pickin on Dirt, we like Dirt.



Crickett said:


> So when are they gonna let you out?


Oohhhh Burn


Hankus said:


> Thus rain is jus right fer drinkin an sleepin yet here I be at werk



Yep


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So when are they gonna let you out?



Crickett 

you already knew about da Beva didn't ya?..........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> Crickett
> 
> you already knew about da Beva didn't ya?..........





Nope!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I had to read that first line a couple of times, thought you wanted me to stick my tongue out at you when you drive by



Yeah well I'm at YOUR doctor's office today so if you wanna ride by and blow raspberries, you're gonna have to suffer the consequences next time you're sick.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> So when are they gonna let you out?


Oh SNAP!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh SNAP!



 Keebs..................





dang weminz


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> Keebs..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well I'm at YOUR doctor's office today so if you wanna ride by and blow raspberries, you're gonna have to suffer the consequences next time you're sick.



Play pretty now


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

hey!


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey!



hey......look at me....and I weren't even trying


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> Keebs..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whaaa?????? dat was funny, I don't care who ya are!


Crickett said:


>





rydert said:


> hey!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Play pretty now



Today is my last day here. I'm talking about the office staff thinking you were sticking your tongue out at THEM. 

Nope, don't know no Mr. Mud. 
He must really not like y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Today is my last day here. I'm talking about the office staff thinking you were sticking your tongue out at THEM.
> 
> Nope, don't know no Mr. Mud.
> He must really not like y'all.



And this morning i was offering to share my cheese with you.
And i also try not to go to the doctor unless i have to.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey!



Well look at that.....so easy even a monkey can do it!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey......look at me....and I weren't even trying




Way to go Dirt; I be proud fo ya!





Now; what's we going to do about the Beva's monkey?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well look at that.....so easy even a monkey can do it!



 She on a roll


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> And this morning i was offering to share my cheese with you.
> And i also try not to go to the doctor unless i have to.




I like cheese 




Crickett said:


> Well look at that.....so easy even a monkey can do it!




Rye-Dirt and Crickett sitting in a tree...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She on a roll



Well I got a memo saying it was pick on Dert day!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I like cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Rye-Dirt and Crickett sitting in a tree...


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Way to go Dirt; I be proud fo ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wha cha mean?.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well look at that.....so easy even a monkey can do it!





mudracing101 said:


> She on a roll





turtlebug said:


> Rye-Dirt and Crickett sitting in a tree...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I like cheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...






rydert said:


>


I'd be smilin too


Keebs said:


>



Going to the house for lunch, Chili and cheesy baked potato's.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2013)

14 Pounds of skeety an a table spoon of sause....what was she thankin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 14 Pounds of skeety an a table spoon of sause....what was she thankin






Hate it when that happens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 14 Pounds of skeety an a table spoon of sause....what was she thankin



She's trainin you to fix it yoseff, silly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate it when that happens.



Im so mad i thank im going to caller and teller the playground is closed!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'd be smilin too
> 
> 
> Going to the house for lunch, Chili and cheesy baked potato's.


micro meal...........


blood on the ground said:


> 14 Pounds of skeety an a table spoon of sause....what was she thankin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's trainin you to fix it yoseff, silly.





blood on the ground said:


> Im so mad i thank im going to caller and teller the playground is closed!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 14 Pounds of skeety an a table spoon of sause....what was she thankin



She still got you on restriction for wreckin that pank four wheeler


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> She still got you on restriction for wreckin that pank four wheeler



what was he doing on a pank 4 wheeler?...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey!! Look at me postin' from a new fone!


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2013)

Woke up at 5:30 and heard rain on the roof, went back to sleep .... Woke up again at noon, still raining .... Made the right choice.


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Hey!! Look at me postin' from a new fone!







slip said:


> Woke up at 5:30 and heard rain on the roof, went back to sleep .... Woke up again at noon, still raining .... Made the right choice.



hasn't rained all that hard here............just steady all night and all day....I bet dem turkeys be gobblin in da morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Woke up at 5:30 and heard rain on the roof, went back to sleep .... Woke up again at noon, still raining .... Made the right choice.


Slacker. I woke up at 5:30, ate brefast, cleaned the cheekun cage out, took a shower, got dressed, drove to my favorite customers place in the rain, evaluated a problem in the rain, then went to one other site (up on a hill) where it was blowin rain and measured up a sink for a counter top in an outdoor kitchen, took it to the granite place (in the rain) then came home. Bout to run out and get the mail (in the rain)


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> hasn't rained all that hard here............just steady all night and all day....I bet dem turkeys be gobblin in da morning


Pluckin a wet bird aint any fun anyway.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker. I woke up at 5:30, ate brefast, cleaned the cheekun cage out, took a shower, got dressed, drove to my favorite customers place in the rain, evaluated a problem in the rain, then went to one other site (up on a hill) where it was blowin rain and measured up a sink for a counter top in an outdoor kitchen, took it to the granite place (in the rain) then came home. Bout to run out and get the mail (in the rain)



Well ill be out workin in the rain soon enough. I bet you'll be long alseep by the time i clock out, too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> what was he doing on a pank 4 wheeler?...


 teaching his wittle girl how to ride............


T.P. said:


> Hey!! Look at me postin' from a new fone!


wow, what a DIFFERENCE!!!


slip said:


> Woke up at 5:30 and heard rain on the roof, went back to sleep .... Woke up again at noon, still raining .... Made the right choice.


what is it someone told me one time.............. what was it.......... Oh yeah, "You can't shoot'em from yo bed"


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker. I woke up at 5:30, ate brefast, cleaned the cheekun cage out, took a shower, got dressed, drove to my favorite customers place in the rain, evaluated a problem in the rain, then went to one other site (up on a hill) where it was blowin rain and measured up a sink for a counter top in an outdoor kitchen, took it to the granite place (in the rain) then came home. Bout to run out and get the mail (in the rain)





slip said:


> Well ill be out workin in the rain soon enough. I bet you'll be long alseep by the time i clock out, too.


what's that other saying? Touche'....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what's that other saying? Touche'....................


Back off Squeegee, we all know the rain will be over by the time his nappy rear end gets to movin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2013)

Sooooo sleepyyyy . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Good afternoon youngins. When its raining in Georgia its raining all over the world.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon youngins. When its raining in Georgia its raining all over the world.


According to Mr. Benton, that would be correct.


----------



## slip (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what is it someone told me one time.............. what was it.......... Oh yeah, "You can't shoot'em from yo bed"


Sure you can! .... Then you wake up.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back off Squeegee, we all know the rain will be over by the time his nappy rear end gets to movin.



I hope. Its freakin cold out there.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back off Squeegee, we all know the rain will be over by the time his nappy rear end gets to movin.


hey now!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sooooo sleepyyyy . . .


me too, guess I better turn my heater off in my office so I can wake up some!


KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon youngins. When its raining in Georgia its raining all over the world.





slip said:


> Sure you can! .... Then you wake up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)

slip said:


> Sure you can! .... Then you wake up.
> 
> 
> I hope. Its freakin cold out there.


The cold will still be there.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

Somebody wake me up at 5:00.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody wake me up at 5:00.



I volunteer


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slacker. I woke up at 5:30, ate brefast, cleaned the cheekun cage out, took a shower, got dressed, drove to my favorite customers place in the rain, evaluated a problem in the rain, then went to one other site (up on a hill) where it was blowin rain and measured up a sink for a counter top in an outdoor kitchen, took it to the granite place (in the rain) then came home. Bout to run out and get the mail (in the rain)


Well we see ya didnt melt, did ya float any



Keebs said:


> teaching his wittle girl how NOTto ride............


Fixed it


KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon youngins. When its raining in Georgia its raining all over the world.


Hey old man


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well we see ya didnt melt, did ya float any
> 
> 
> Fixed it
> Hey old man


 true...........


----------



## rydert (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon youngins. When its raining in Georgia its raining all over the world.



hey.......how yo wife doing?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

She is still pretty weak. Dr. called today and changed up meds again, sometimes I wonder about Doctors they have changed it 4 times in the last month and she has had negative reactions twice. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She is still pretty weak. Dr. called today and changed up meds again, sometimes I wonder about Doctors they have changed it 4 times in the last month and she has had negative reactions twice. Thanks for asking.


 That's why they say they are "Practicing Medicine"............ it's all a guessing game.......... hope she rests up & doesn't have any more reactions!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's why they say they are "Practicing Medicine"............ it's all a guessing game.......... hope she rests up & doesn't have any more reactions!



Thanks Keebs, I think you are right about the guessing game though.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2013)

Bojangles cheekin is good tadeaf....even when its cold!!!! Beybe its cold outside


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2013)

We have a stray pit bull dog that showed up at work about a week ago, he's very docile and sweet.  Never heard him bark 'til a minute ago ??  Went outside to check on him and he's peeking out of his dog house, steady barking.  I couldn't see what he was barking at ???   Come back inside and he starts barking again, go out for a closer look and da big ole cheekun was barking at a baby mouse that was sitting/eating in his dog food bowl !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We have a stray pit bull dog that showed up at work about a week ago, he's very docile and sweet.  Never heard him bark 'til a minute ago ??  Went outside to check on him and he's peeking out of his dog house, steady barking.  I couldn't see what he was barking at ???   Come back inside and he starts barking again, go out for a closer look and da big ole cheekun was barking at a baby mouse that was sitting/eating in his dog food bowl !!!!


well, did ya get the mouse gone for him?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, did ya get the mouse gone for him?






Naw, came back in to get my phone to take a pic and da lil fella shot out of the bowl and into my control room.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

afternoon, peopleses....
Whats up with bumping all the old Miguel posts?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, came back in to get my phone to take a pic and da lil fella shot out of the bowl and into my control room.





rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peopleses....
> Whats up with bumping all the old Miguel posts?





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

Whaaa i  do


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peopleses....
> Whats up with bumping all the old Miguel posts?



I thought he was doing all that


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaa i  do



Didn't even try; did ya?  Dirt might be a little mad


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, came back in to get my phone to take a pic and da lil fella shot out of the bowl and into my control room.



The little feller loves the attention; I guess


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Didn't even try; did ya?  Dirt might be a little mad



Didnt even try, lost count wanderin why Keebs gave me a face slap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm out, ya'll be good.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out, ya'll be good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

well, since it looks like Bugsy and Fishbro may be coming to Mudfest, and i haven't found evidence of a bird in Stewart County YET, i may have to go a visitin' next weekend.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, since it looks like Bugsy and Fishbro may be coming to Mudfest, and i haven't found evidence of a bird in Stewart County YET, i may have to go a visitin' next weekend.





I hope to make an appearance myself.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:
			
		

> We have a stray pit bull dog that showed up at work about a week ago, he's very docile and sweet. Never heard him bark 'til a minute ago ?? Went outside to check on him and he's peeking out of his dog house, steady barking. I couldn't see what he was barking at ??? Come back inside and he starts barking again, go out for a closer look and da big ole cheekun was barking at a baby mouse that was sitting/eating in his dog food bowl !!!!



Awwwww poor puppy, our big baby went crazy over a teenytiny turtle that fell into the hole he dug to lay in, the way he carried on youda thought it was a rattler or sumfin!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We have a stray pit bull dog that showed up at work about a week ago, he's very docile and sweet.  Never heard him bark 'til a minute ago ??  Went outside to check on him and he's peeking out of his dog house, steady barking.  I couldn't see what he was barking at ???   Come back inside and he starts barking again, go out for a closer look and da big ole cheekun was barking at a baby mouse that was sitting/eating in his dog food bowl !!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, came back in to get my phone to take a pic and da lil fella shot out of the bowl and into my control room.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, since it looks like Bugsy and Fishbro may be coming to Mudfest, and i haven't found evidence of a bird in Stewart County YET, i may have to go a visitin' next weekend.



Yes, "WE" plan on being there. Unless Bait gets a job and has to work, then "I" plan on being there.    

Don't think I'm gonna hunt in the morning unless like today, I wake up at 4:00 am with nothing to do but get dressed.  

Tidbits...

Don't know about y'all but when I put on my favorite sweatpants, it never fails, there's a dryer sheet caught in the leg. Something felt funny, checked and checked, no dryer sheet.

Complained of how they didn't feel right and Mini-Me informed me that if I would turn them around the right way, they might be more comfy.   (Tells you how eager I was to get out of the scrubs)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mini-Me informed me that if I would turn them around the right way, they might be more comfy.   (Tells you how eager I was to get out of the scrubs)


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Oh hush, you probably put your socks on the wrong feet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh hush, you probably put your socks on the wrong feet.


Dang, you made me look.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Prolly should have put this on the cafe but figured there were more Elephant eaters over here.

ELEPHANT STEW

 Cut up 1 elephant into 1-inch cubes. Be accurate! Use a ruler! Place cubes in a kettle containing 2,315 gallons of water. Simmer 3 days. Add 1/2 ton of assorted vegetables. Do not use rutabagas. They hate people; that's why they taste the way they do. Simmer 6 more days over low heat. This recipe serves 3,840 people. If more are coming, add 2 rabbits. Do not add more rabbits as most people do not like to find a hare in their stew.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, you made me look.



Bet you were EXTRA HAWT looking all confused like that.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 4, 2013)

Likker and cigar smoke is good for a throat tickle right


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 4, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Likker and cigar smoke is good for a throat tickle right



Absolutely. Numb it and burn it. 





Another tidbit... If you like Girl Scout Samoas, Dollar General has a comparable, and fairly decent, version for $2.

Clover Valley, Coconut Fudge and Caramel cookies. 

I approve.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Prolly should have put this on the cafe but figured there were more Elephant eaters over here.
> 
> ELEPHANT STEW
> 
> Cut up 1 elephant into 1-inch cubes. Be accurate! Use a ruler! Place cubes in a kettle containing 2,315 gallons of water. Simmer 3 days. Add 1/2 ton of assorted vegetables. Do not use rutabagas. They hate people; that's why they taste the way they do. Simmer 6 more days over low heat. This recipe serves 3,840 people. If more are coming, add 2 rabbits. Do not add more rabbits as most people do not like to find a hare in their stew.


where you gonna find rabbits this time of year? 


Hankus said:


> Likker and cigar smoke is good for a throat tickle right


Always has been. Southern Comfort always seemed to cure a sore throat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

Experimental Seafood chowder for supper. Skrimp, crab, fish, onions, pepper, celery, okra, taters, garlic, bay leaves, crushed tomatoes, cayenne pepper, salt and pepper. 
Kitchen sure is smelling good....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Where am I gonna find any crab or shrimp in Ky.? You think crawfish and red horse would be a good substitute?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where am I gonna find any crab or shrimp in Ky.? You think crawfish and red horse would be a good substitute?



absolutely! Just add a lot of bacon and hot sauce. 

Of course, if you have crawfish, you could just make a nice jambalaya or etouffee. Not sure what to do with the red horse other than crawfish trap bait.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Why do you have to use those big word. You have to remember I have been in Ky. for over 30 years and words like efotuoueefee are hard for me to understand.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yes, "WE" plan on being there. Unless Bait gets a job and has to work, then "I" plan on being there.
> 
> Don't think I'm gonna hunt in the morning unless like today, I wake up at 4:00 am with nothing to do but get dressed.
> 
> ...





My husband hates that! He will get to work & his pants will be bothering him & he will find a dryer sheet stuck in them!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why do you have to use those big word. You have to remember I have been in Ky. for over 30 years and words like efotuoueefee are hard for me to understand.



Sorry, Bro.
Would you like your crawfish with sausage and rice, or would you prefer crawfish with okra, peppers, onion, and sauce with rice?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, Bro.
> Would you like your crawfish with sausage and rice, or would you prefer crawfish with okra, peppers, onion, and sauce with rice?



That is much gooder.


----------



## kracker (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2013)

kracker said:


>



How you doin, Kracker?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 5, 2013)

kracker said:


>


Hope you are doing better Kracker!!

Just stumbling through on my way to bed!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 5, 2013)

This is why im glad to.have the ONE mean dog we do bc aint noone gonna make it into our yard much less to the house before we know bout it.....

http://wap.myfoxtampabay.com/w/main/story/88483937/


_Posted from Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## kracker (Apr 5, 2013)

slip said:


> How you doin, Kracker?





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you are doing better Kracker!!
> 
> Just stumbling through on my way to bed!!


Doing better, thanks for asking guys!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 5, 2013)

kracker said:


> Doing better, thanks for asking guys!!!



Good to hear.



Night folks. If i can turn the music off i might get some sleep so i can chase the birds in the mornin, no luck so far though...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2013)

OK, It is my FRIDAY for sure.

Hope the rain and this crazy pollen stops so I can get back to normal. 

Where is some breakfast now?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, It is my FRIDAY for sure.
> 
> Hope the rain and this crazy pollen stops so I can get back to normal.
> 
> Where is some breakfast now?



First it is coffee now b'fast?   







I am having eggs, biscuits, and sausage from Striplings  should I set another place?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

Midnight man left the ignition on in the company truck . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, and good morning ya'll !!!  Come ON 7pm !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mornin drivelin junkies, Today is my Friday  Whoot whoot Man it flooded last night, water everywhere, Hopin the sun will come out today and dry it up


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

here


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> here



here where?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> here where?



right there


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
Mornin Ya'll...............


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> right there



Oh, why didn't you just say so?


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
> Mornin Ya'll...............



That's not good news, hope things go easy for her and the family.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
> Mornin Ya'll...............


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

What's with all this wet stuff? 

Yesterday on the way to Tifton, they said BEAUTIFUL when they described the weather for Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
> Mornin Ya'll...............


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 

My son is sick......again! He had a temp of 103 this morning!  What a way to start off Spring Break! Poor thing was sick most of last week! 





Keebs said:


> Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
> Mornin Ya'll...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My son is sick......again! He had a temp of 103 this morning!  What a way to start off Spring Break! Poor thing was sick most of last week!


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
> Mornin Ya'll...............






morning........


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

hey!


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey!



.....look at me.......and I wasn't even trying.....


y'all gots to believe me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks ya'll!



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My son is sick......again! He had a temp of 103 this morning!  What a way to start off Spring Break! Poor thing was sick most of last week!


Poor kid............. I HATE this "back & forth" weather, it throws me in a turmoil every time!


rydert said:


> hey!


 lookatyou!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> .....look at me.......and I wasn't even trying.....
> 
> 
> y'all gots to believe me



Last time I bleved what you said, it weren't no inerjy drank.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow; way to go Dirt.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wow; way to go Dirt.......





Dirt be cheatin . . . No No:


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My son is sick......again! He had a temp of 103 this morning!  What a way to start off Spring Break! Poor thing was sick most of last week!



Dang Crickett. I hate that for you and him. 

Lots of crud going around. The past week, I've heard lots of scripts for antibiotics, cough meds, Advair and inhalers being called in for a cruddy bronchitis that's going around down here. One doc even said "If the pollen and stomach virus weren't enough to deal with, now we've got this spreading like wildfire".  I just kept my head down and held my breath a lot.  

I hope he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2013)

Morning, people!
Got roughly 60 more hours of call to go and then i can get back to looking for a turkey...


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Last time I bleved what you said, it weren't no inerjy drank.



looked like it gave you some energy....specially when strang was chasing you.....



hdm03 said:


> Wow; way to go Dirt.......



thanks.......i'm good dat way....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dirt be cheatin . . . No No:



what?......how?.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> What's with all this wet stuff?
> 
> Yesterday on the way to Tifton, they said BEAUTIFUL when they described the weather for Friday.


Wha??? Its Beautiful here this morning



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> My son is sick......again! He had a temp of 103 this morning!  What a way to start off Spring Break! Poor thing was sick most of last week!


Well take care of him mommy



Keebs said:


> Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
> Mornin Ya'll...............


Sad, good morning.



rydert said:


> .....look at me.......and I wasn't even trying.....
> 
> 
> y'all gots to believe me


Somethings fishy, but Morning anyway Dirt.


hdm03 said:


> Wow; way to go Dirt.......


Pssst: He was trying.



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> Got roughly 60 more hours of call to go and then i can get back to looking for a turkey...



Morning Bama and Quack.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm gonna get it next time.....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people!
> Got roughly 60 more hours of call to go and then i can get back to looking for a turkey...



I had changed my mind and thought I'd get up and go this morning.

Til I heard MORE RAIN and just flipped over and went back to sleep. 

It's cold and drizzling and windy out there right now. Supposed to start clearing up around 1. Guess I'll mosey out there this afternoon and at least see if the boys are back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2013)

Its almos the freeken weeken!!! Im headed to da terkey woods with bad intention in my heart....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

anyone seen a Bone pile in sarasota, FL??


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its almos the freeken weeken!!! Im headed to da terkey woods with bad intention in my heart....



Hope you're gonna wear some serious head to toe camo cause a powdered doughnut is gonna stick out like a sore thumb to a turkey.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hope you're gonna wear some serious head to toe camo cause a _*HAWT*_ powdered doughnut is gonna stick out like a sore thumb to a turkey.


fixed it for ya!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya!



I left out the HAWT part cause I ain't seen no pics to make the proper determination on that.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Why was the second HEXXBOY so danged cheesy?  

The first one was good. The second one gives me da sadz.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I left out the HAWT part cause I ain't seen no pics to make the proper determination on that.


he didn't send you a copy of it?!?!?


turtlebug said:


> Why was the second HEXXBOY so danged cheesy?
> 
> The first one was good. The second one gives me da sadz.


what is HEXXBOY?????


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7740022&postcount=36


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he didn't send you a copy of it?!?!?
> 
> what is HEXXBOY?????




He// Boy... the movie... big ugly red devil-ish super hero character.  

I loved the character and the first movie. It just irritates me that they went and ruined the second one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I had changed my mind and thought I'd get up and go this morning.
> 
> Til I heard MORE RAIN and just flipped over and went back to sleep.
> 
> It's cold and drizzling and windy out there right now. Supposed to start clearing up around 1. Guess I'll mosey out there this afternoon and at least see if the boys are back.



The good thing is any tracks you see will be recent, if there are any tracks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7740022&postcount=36





turtlebug said:


> He// Boy... the movie... big ugly red devil-ish super hero character.
> 
> I loved the character and the first movie. It just irritates me that they went and ruined the second one.


Oh, gotcha, 'nuther movie I've never seen...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

To the fishin forum!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Oh, gotcha, 'nuther movie I've never seen...........



Betty got him, just gonna have to wait for a mod to spring into action.  


You'd probably like the first one. It's a pretty neat movie.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 5, 2013)

Mud trackin, hmm I see possibilities when crossed with the LA flour trick


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hope you're gonna wear some serious head to toe camo cause a powdered doughnut is gonna stick out like a sore thumb to a turkey.



I took a baf women...an the mossy oak is ready to go


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> To the fishin forum!!!!!!!!!!!


No No:


turtlebug said:


> Betty got him, just gonna have to wait for a mod to spring into action.
> 
> 
> You'd probably like the first one. It's a pretty neat movie.


 Go Bettty!


Hankus said:


> Mud trackin, hmm I see possibilities when crossed with the LA flour trick


 say huh? ohwait, that is Hankuseeze, HE'S BACK!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> I took a baf women...an the mossy oak is ready to go


 which pattern.............


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I took a baf women...an the mossy oak is ready to go



Well you're way ahead of me. I'm still in my jammies.  


I guess the devil wins today, I'm gonna have to make a Wallyworld run. 

Tacos tonight I guess.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks ya'll!
> 
> 
> Poor kid............. I HATE this "back & forth" weather, it throws me in a turmoil every time!
> ...





turtlebug said:


> Dang Crickett. I hate that for you and him.
> 
> Lots of crud going around. The past week, I've heard lots of scripts for antibiotics, cough meds, Advair and inhalers being called in for a cruddy bronchitis that's going around down here. One doc even said "If the pollen and stomach virus weren't enough to deal with, now we've got this spreading like wildfire".  I just kept my head down and held my breath a lot.
> 
> I hope he gets to feeling better soon.



Thanks y'all! We just got back from the dr & she said he has the flu!  The test came back positive for Type B.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all! We just got back from the dr & she said he has the flu!  The test came back positive for Type B.



Dang girl. I'm so sorry. I hate that he's gonna spend his Spring Break in bed. 

Give the little guy a hug from me.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Why was the second HEXXBOY so danged cheesy?
> 
> The first one was good. The second one gives me da sadz.



Love the 1st one! Haven't seen the 2nd yet! Now I'm thinking I don't wanna waste my time with it. 


Me & the kiddos are fixin to watch Wreck It Ralph!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all! We just got back from the dr & she said he has the flu!  The test came back positive for Type B.


poor kid (AND Mama!)


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dang girl. I'm so sorry. I hate that he's gonna spend his Spring Break in bed.
> 
> Give the little guy a hug from me.








Keebs said:


> poor kid (AND Mama!)





He seems to be doin pretty well so far. Just has a high fever. She said that it will continue for the next 5 days.  I just gotta make sure he stays hydrated. Good thing we are not going outta town this weekend.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 5, 2013)

My babyboy loves GnR and Skynyrd!!!!  


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> My babyboy loves GnR and _*Skynyrd*_!!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


 He gets that from his MamaRee!


Hey, ya'll recognize this fella??


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> My babyboy loves GnR and Skynyrd!!!!




dats a smart baybay........now get him to listen and dance to  da Beva and he will be a genious



Keebs said:


> He gets that from his MamaRee!
> 
> 
> Hey, ya'll recognize this fella??



hey....dats jeff


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all! We just got back from the dr & she said he has the flu!  The test came back positive for Type B.



dang Crickett....hope he gets to feeling better soon..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> dats a smart baybay........now get him to _*listen and dance to  da Beva *_and he will be a genious
> hey....dats jeff


No No: He's too smart already to not listen to that junk!
 Yep, that's my Chief!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> My babyboy loves GnR and Skynyrd!!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Awesome!  

Speaking of... I'm in the middle of "It's So Easy" (And other lies) by Duff McKagan. 
It really takes you inside of GnR and gives you a lot of background. Pretty darned good book and hard as heck to put down. Those boys are danged lucky to still be alive.  




Keebs said:


> He gets that from his MamaRee!
> 
> 
> Hey, ya'll recognize this fella??




Jeffro!    

AWESOME! Would love to be where he is in that pic. Well for a minute or two anyway.


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

i think i'm going over and post in the Turkey forum.......dem folks know how to party ova there.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well you're way ahead of me. I'm still in my jammies.
> 
> 
> I guess the devil wins today, I'm gonna have to make a Wallyworld run.
> ...





You can go to da Walmart in yo jammies, folks around here do . . . 





Keebs said:


> He gets that from his MamaRee!
> 
> 
> Hey, ya'll recognize this fella??





Ole Jeffbro's looking a lil lost and out of place !!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> i think i'm going over and post in the Turkey forum.......dem folks know how to party ova there.....



Is Nick in there showing off his ninjee skills yet?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> AWESOME! Would love to be where he is in that pic. Well for a minute or two anyway.


I have been where he is, but yeah, can only stand a few minutes at a time!


rydert said:


> i think i'm going over and post in the Turkey forum.......dem folks know how to party ova there.....


No No: you stay outta there AND the water fowl forums, young lady!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Ole Jeffbro's looking a lil lost and out of place !!


No No: Naaaww, that's his, "How can I pack that into a weekend bag" look!


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Is Nick in there showing off his ninjee skills yet?



I think there are several(besides Nic) that are showing off there ninjee skills........I had several questions that I wanted to post...but alot of those posters will jump on ya with both feet............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

Afternoon from Historic Logan County Kentucky.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> I think there are several(besides Nic) that are showing off there ninjee skills........I had several questions that I wanted to post...but alot of those posters will jump on ya with both feet............



Yeah, ever since I got bashed for saying that folks should at least have a little bit of skill and not settle for "good enough" in the archery forum, I really don't wander much anymore. 

Lots of fairly new "experts" around that think they know it all and are too quick to tell other folks they're wrong. 

Personally, I think you should have to pass an IQ test to become a member here.  

I've got over 300 contacts in my phone, mostly folks from here. If I don't know it, I can usually get good advice from someone that does. 

If not, I wing it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from Historic Logan County Kentucky.


 Hiya, gramps!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> He gets that from his MamaRee!
> 
> ...



Nooo he gets it from his mama!! lol


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon from Historic Logan County Kentucky.



hey there.....



turtlebug said:


> Yeah, ever since I got bashed for saying that folks should at least have a little bit of skill and not settle for "good enough" in the archery forum, I really don't wander much anymore.
> 
> Lots of fairly new "experts" around that think they know it all and are too quick to tell other folks they're wrong.
> 
> ...



yep....


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

hey!


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey!



I know y'all won't believe this.......but I weren't even trying........again......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

I dont believe you Ry Dirt.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



alot of the musicians from the 70/80s are lucky to be alive to much booze n pills/drugs!




_Posted  from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Dirt has been trying really hard today; but he ain't no high achiever like me


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2013)

Im ready to go to the house


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Im ready to go to the house



true dat


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Look at ole Dirt, he doin great today
Salad , wild night steak and jumbo spicey shrimp, mashed taters, mmmm mmm good.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> alot of the musicians from the 70/80s are lucky to be alive to much booze n pills/drugs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true. 

It's kind of funny how Duff was such a punk rocker and moved to LA with his blue hair and floor length leather jacket with a huge "A" on the back.  

I remember my senior year in high school, going to Jacksonville with friends to see Motley Crue with GnR. Awesome concert.  That was back before GnR were headliners and Axl kept everbody waiting for hours.  The best concert I ever went to though was Iron Maiden with Yngwie Malmsteen opening. That was a CONCERT!  


Two groups I never did get to see in concert, but would if I could get tickets were Def Leppard and Aerosmith.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Mini-Me has never seen "Superstar" with Molly Shannon. 

She's giggling.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Nooo he gets it from his mama!! lol
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


 where ya think YOU got it from!?!?!


blood on the ground said:


> Im ready to go to the house


MMMMEEEEEEEEEETTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Look at ole Dirt, he doin great today
> Salad , wild night steak and jumbo spicey shrimp, mashed taters, mmmm mmm good.


ihateyou


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Look at ole Dirt, he doin great today
> Salad , wild night steak and jumbo spicey shrimp, mashed taters, mmmm mmm good.



He's been trying really hard


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He's been trying really hard



Have not....I weren't even trying .....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Dirt has been trying really hard today; but he ain't no high achiever like me






You're the highest achiever I know !!! 





Grrrrrrrrr, 5 mo hours.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> i'm gonna get it next time.....



x2!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're the highest achiever I know !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 mo here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ihateyou



Come here, you need a hug


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> 3 mo here






Think we should go wish Lauren a happy weekend ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Time for a nap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think we should go wish Lauren a happy weekend ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think we should go wish Lauren a happy weekend ???





hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Bunch of goobers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2013)

OMG, I looked over on the right side of my screen and there it is in living color for all to see............................................. Yep an advertisement for "BAD IDEA T-SHIRTS" that has a very pretty girl with a "nice idea" t-shirt on showing it off to the world.  I really think that she should work in the Cardiology Department section of the hospital because she sure got my heart jump-started and it was beating such as thump.....thump..... thump....thump... thump... thump...thump..thump..thump.thump. thump thump thump thump thump thump thumpthumpthumpthumpthumpthump !!!!!

And to top that all of, the advertisement states...... BUY 3 AND GET 6 FREE.  Man what a deal. I wonder if it comes with the pretty girl included.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


>






One of yo nanners ain't dancin ???  No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of yo nanners ain't dancin ???  No No:



My nanner is broked


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> My nanner is broked






Hate it when dat happens.


----------



## kracker (Apr 5, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OMG, I looked over on the right side of my screen and there it is in living color for all to see............................................. Yep an advertisement for "BAD IDEA T-SHIRTS" that has a very pretty girl with a "nice idea" t-shirt on showing it off to the world.  I really think that she should work in the Cardiology Department section of the hospital because she sure got my heart jump-started and it was beating such as thump.....thump..... thump....thump... thump... thump...thump..thump..thump.thump. thump thump thump thump thump thump thumpthumpthumpthumpthumpthump !!!!!
> 
> And to top that all of, the advertisement states...... BUY 3 AND GET 6 FREE.  Man what a deal. I wonder if it comes with the pretty girl included.


I'm still waiting on Stefanie to find me, she only lives 2.6 miles from me.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hate it when dat happens.



I only foty one; I should be having any issues


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> My nanner is broked





Old computer? ....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Come here, you need a hug


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Mini-Me has never seen "Superstar" with Molly Shannon.
> 
> She's giggling.





Love that movie too!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Now thats just silly


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just silly



I don't even get it


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just silly





hdm03 said:


> I don't even get it



i'm confused..................


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Now thats just silly


I know..........


hdm03 said:


> I don't even get it


 I just KNEW it'd be one you could "get"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

I sure hope the fish are biting tomorrow.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Very true.
> 
> ...



I wanna see aerosmith, skynyrd, aaron lewis<3, shinedown, metallica, jason aldean, brantley gilbert..... Too many more to name lol but i have seen hank jr in concert at wild adventures, my daddy surprised me the weekend he was there woke me up said lets go to wild adv and see hank!!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure hope the fish is biting tomorrow.



you got any _tomorrow_ I can fish with?....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure hope the fish is biting tomorrow.






Saturday and Sunday !!!  


I just hope my nephew doesn't kill us all on the flight to SSI.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> you got any _tomorrow_ I can fish with?....



Yep, call me tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saturday and Sunday !!!
> 
> 
> I just hope my nephew doesn't kill us all on the flight to SSI.



I hope not either


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure hope the fish are biting tomorrow.


I wanna go fissshin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, call me tomorrow


when did you change your name???


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, call me tomorrow



I'm confused........I thought yo name was mud?........


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> when did you change your name???



you faster than me Keebs


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

hey!


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>



......................were you trying............and be honest......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> you faster than me Keebs





Hornet22 said:


>





rydert said:


> hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I wanna go fissshin!


Sorry, i'm riding with someone else in their boat.


rydert said:


> I'm confused........I thought yo name was mud?........


Sorry, got confused


rydert said:


> ......................were you trying............and be honest......



You were trying to.... too...two..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Needing 's for my oldest b-i-l, his Mama is not long for this world, they're keeping her comfortable, and I know she could stay in this state for a long, long time, she still has her mind though, we talked about my granbaby and other things from the past last night.  As I started to leave I asked her if she wanted to go with me since I had to go feed horses, she said "I'll have to pass this time, but if I keep improving, I'll come go with you!"
> Mornin Ya'll...............





Prayers for ya`ll, Keebs. I`m sorry to hear that. Been a lot of sickness and death close to home in the last month or so.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## rydert (Apr 5, 2013)

ok.......i'm out!!..i'm gonna go sneak up on one of dem turkeys.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> ok.......i'm out!!..i'm gonna go sneak up on one of dem turkeys.......



See ya Dirt, good luck


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

tree mo hours . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry, i'm riding with someone else in their boat.
> 
> Sorry, got confused
> 
> ...


you still got another trip to make, REMEMBER????


Nicodemus said:


> Prayers for ya`ll, Keebs. I`m sorry to hear that. Been a lot of sickness and death close to home in the last month or so.
> 
> My thoughts are with you.


 Thank ya Nic, I haven't heard any updates today........


rydert said:


> ok.......i'm out!!..i'm gonna go sneak up on one of dem turkeys.......


Good LUCK!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> tree mo hours . . .


1 hour 10 minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you still got another trip to make, REMEMBER????
> 
> Thank ya Nic, I haven't heard any updates today........
> 
> ...



I remember but been so busy with all these chickens and ducks  and building coops, i'm coming though.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I remember but been so busy with all these chickens and ducks  and building coops, i'm coming though.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

This is the slowest part of the week; come on 5


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This is the slowest part of the week; come on 5


 I know!  Everyone else has left for the day, but I am stuck here until 5:00!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

10 mo to go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2013)

Have a good weekend erybody !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a good weekend erybody !!!



Have a good trip; little fella


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Have a good weekend erybody !!!


 You too, BigN!
Later folks!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

Hmmmm, Bait just informed me last night that our club Prez got a pic of a nice Oreo pig on camera the other day.  

This just lends more ammo to my theory that the idiot dog runner across the road is bringing them in to train his dogs. They sure been running SOMETHING in the mornings.  

Turkeys, hogs, whatever. Something is gonna die by the Franchi this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 5, 2013)

On another note, the Suburban is packed up, cooler is sitting by the door, Diet Cokes are in the fridge. 

All I gotta do is roll outta bed, brush my teefies, hop into my camo and snake boots, grab my shotgun and I'm outta here for the day.   

Since my boss doesn't seem to have found me any hours for the first few days next week, I'm gonna take full advantage of the weekend. Household chores can wait til Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay, im an industrial election by trade, I have a side turf management co.  And my old job just called and offered some part time help work ....to many irons in the fire? ?? What y'all thank???


----------



## Hankus (Apr 5, 2013)

Beer me


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Okay, im an industrial election by trade, I have a side turf management co.  And my old job just called and offered some part time help work ....to many irons in the fire? ?? What y'all thank???



 What is an industrial election? Who voted you in?  
Still early for turf managing, so i'd say take the job for mo money.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Okay, im an industrial election by trade, I have a side turf management co.  And my old job just called and offered some part time help work ....to many irons in the fire? ?? What y'all thank???



If you are young enough and feel like it, and it dont disrupt your family life, go for it. I always believed in shaking that money tree.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2013)

It's the weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

Hootie owl a hootin


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2013)

Woodpecker made me jump.....still no gobbleing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hootie owl a hootin


Hootie Hoooooooo......


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

Got one gobbling. He's around a food plot in the back. Just let out a few clucks and purred a little. 

Praying he'll come looking for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got one gobbling. He's around a food plot in the back. Just let out a few clucks and purred a little.
> 
> Praying he'll come looking for me.


Dang, I bet you do a sexy cluck n purr.......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 6, 2013)

Lots of gobbling.  But none are walking to the  corn pile.......errrt food plot in  front of the blind.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

And the resident dog running idjit has woke the neighborhood up. 

I swear.... If he wasn't too ugly to hang on the wall... 

If I see him today, we gonna have a sho'nuff come to Jesus meeting. I've had it with him!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

What else is in season right now? 

Anybody?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got one gobbling. He's around a food plot in the back. Just let out a few clucks and purred a little.
> 
> Praying he'll come looking for me.



The foodplot to your right and behind or the one with the double stand on it? Can you tell if he's on the ground and moving?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The foodplot to your right and behind or the one with the double stand on it? Can you tell if he's on the ground and moving?



Yeah, that one.

Haven't heard a thing since except blast after blast from across the road.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, that one.
> 
> Haven't heard a thing since except blast after blast from across the road.



How long ago? There is a good chance that might be the bird that comes into your plot next to camp road. That drain connects and goes all the way around. Give him a little while longer to make sure he isn't sneaking in, but stop by your other spot and call before you leave.
I am SOOO glad you got to hear a gobble!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

That gobble was at exactly 8:00 this morning.

Nothing since. 

I think I'll leave about 10:30, go get some food and come back and go to my food plot where that big one hangs out... Like you just said. 


I don't even have deer tracks on this side road plot at the Nipper. That's really weird cause it stoped raining before lunch yesterday and the chufa is sprouting really good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

sigh....
time to go make rounds at the horspital....


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2013)

Had two birds gobbleing their dang heads off this morning. They were a long ways off, on another property but they seemed fired up at my calling so we went back and forth for less then an hour... They got closer then shut up. I looked over and saw a hunter walking down their power line from the other property. Its their land so they can be as stoopid as they want ... who walks in on a fired up bird, though? If he'da sat down he might have killed it where he was at.

Then i almost got stepped on by 3 deer, i had to say boo and run em off


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2013)

Off into the wild blue yonder, Gawd I hope he don't kill us all.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2013)

Enjoy your trip Quack. 

Morning to rest of you earth bound youngins.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2013)

The dang pollen is so bad Flossie went out a black lab and came back in a yeller one.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

Redneck baby chair and teething ring.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Enjoy your trip Quack.
> 
> Morning to rest of you earth bound youngins.



My mornin came EARLY... for nuttin. 

Trying to decide if I wanna go back this afternoon. I'm so sleepy it's not even funny. If I lay down to take a nap, it's game over for the day. 




slip said:


> The dang pollen is so bad Flossie went out a black lab and came back in a yeller one.



I know what ya mean. I'm itchy all over. It's weird how my pollen reactions get worse and worse. 

I'm with Wobbert-Woo!  I think the bird I heard was at MY food plot on the other side of the drain. 

I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My mornin came EARLY... for nuttin.
> 
> Trying to decide if I wanna go back this afternoon. I'm so sleepy it's not even funny. If I lay down to take a nap, it's game over for the day.
> 
> ...



When i woke up at 5:30 my head already hurt, i almost didnt go ... But i just took something for it and went anyway. I could feel it wearing off late in the morning so i left. My truck was coverd like dust on a dry dirt road.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My mornin came EARLY... for nuttin.
> 
> Trying to decide if I wanna go back this afternoon. I'm so sleepy it's not even funny. If I lay down to take a nap, it's game over for the day.
> 
> ...



Look at the aerial photo of the property. Now find the side road food plot where your blind is, and try to remember where he sounded like he was at. IF he hit the lane the lane to your right and walked toward camp, you MAY want to ease in off camp road exactly between the Johnny road and the young pines. Walk to the end of the pines and you should be exactly across the drain from the end of the long plot around the corner from the Nipper plot. I'd start there in the morning and at least get a fix on where he's roosting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2013)

BBQBoss just killed his first turkey at 1pm today !! 




Okay, headed to Kaolin Field Airport, ya'll throw a prayer up for our safe travels !!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Look at the aerial photo of the property. Now find the side road food plot where your blind is, and try to remember where he sounded like he was at. IF he hit the lane the lane to your right and walked toward camp, you MAY want to ease in off camp road exactly between the Johnny road and the young pines. Walk to the end of the pines and you should be exactly across the drain from the end of the long plot around the corner from the Nipper plot. I'd start there in the morning and at least get a fix on where he's roosting.



Basically you're telling me to hunt Mr. Rocky's blind.   

That ain't quite where he was. Think where the drain goes underneath the road, to the second gate at Otter Creek. Where the couch was thrown out on the side of the road.  

About 500 yards BEFORE you turn left onto CCC heading towards the Nipper.  

Like I said, what else is in season because Walt and the gang were firing off shotguns way too much for turkey hunting but more like they were hunting quail.  Once they got wound up, everything around me got too quiet and that was all she wrote. 


I truly am sooo sleepy and starting to get a headache from the pollen. I'm gonna take me a nap and then go to town and pick me up some snacks/lunch and stuff to take with me tomorrow so I don't have to come back home and can stay all day.  

Probably pick me up some more Mucinex and Allegra while I'm at it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Basically you're telling me to hunt Mr. Rocky's blind.
> 
> That ain't quite where he was. Think where the drain goes underneath the road, to the second gate at Otter Creek. Where the couch was thrown out on the side of the road.
> 
> ...



Oh.... so if you leave your blind and walk down the road to your right, he was down the LEFT road( toward otter creek) and not the right( toward camp road)?
We can kill that bird if thats the case.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BBQBoss just killed his first turkey at 1pm today !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to go, Matty!!!! 
Have fun, Mill! Hope y'all catch a cooler full!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2013)

Got me a boston but on da smoka an a case uf chillyans....an im the only one home....whooohooooo!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looky who I met today!  Had a great time at the Colonial Market Faire and didn't even have to drive far!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky who I met today!  Had a great time at the Colonial Market Faire and didn't even have to drive far!



Andy!    


You certainly got to meet a good'un.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Got me a boston but on da smoka an a case uf chillyans....an im the only one home....whooohooooo!!!



What you gonna do with a case of children?   







I TRIED to take a nap this afternoon. It didn't work out. I just don't feel "right" lately.  

I got plans to stay out there all day tomorrow trying to find out what has happened to my birds and where they are.  

Even bringing out the box call. I gotta do something about a bird before I have a gun sale in my front yard.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky who I met today!  Had a great time at the Colonial Market Faire and didn't even have to drive far!


Nuge-bro is a mighty fine man! 


turtlebug said:


> What you gonna do with a case of children?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you should skip the ground blind and go to the intersection past the Nipper. Just hide somewhere but still be able to see any birds crossing from any direction. I'm really thinking thats the key to that whole section now that last years bird roost is now a clear cut. 
On a different note, those dehydrated taters RAWK!!! They taste just like the waffle house hashbrowns! 
If Fishbro is home and not busy, ask him to give me a call.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Andy!
> 
> 
> You certainly got to meet a good'un.



It was GREAT to meet him. He and my hubby went to High School together. Hubby hasn't seen him in 30 some odd years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2013)

looks and feels like a Sunday morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was GREAT to meet him. He and my hubby went to High School together. Hubby hasn't seen him in 30 some odd years.


Dangit woman, he just lives right down the road. Y'all need to get out a little more.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2013)

I just had a hen get on my decoy like spidermunky...lol


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am soooo tired of playing the same old game with the birds I've been hunting. The hens win the battle everytime. 
I am so frustrated I think I will quit turkey hunting. 

Until my next trip that is....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

Up too late last night. Head feels like a cement mixer.

Gonna bake some cinnamon rolls, shower and head out. 

Maybe they'll talk for me after lunch since my birds seem to sleep later than I do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

21 hours of call left to go...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Up too late last night. Head feels like a cement mixer.
> 
> Gonna bake some cinnamon rolls, shower and head out.
> 
> Maybe they'll talk for me after lunch since my birds seem to sleep later than I do.



If you go this afternoon, just do soft calling and not much of that. Just every 20-30 minutes do some light clucks and feeding purrs.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

If y'all will. Please say a prayer for us. ERD is giving us all a fit again and I can't get a moment of peace. 

As a mother, it's a hard thing to do but I'm planning on trying to talk to his probation officer tomorrow and see what she can do. Either jail or some serious evaluation in the local rehab/psych facility is the only thing I can think that would sink in right now. 

I feel so lost when it comes to him. He's 19 so there's not much I can do but if I can convince someone with authority that he really needs treatment for his Bipolar issues, maybe he can get the help he needs.

Other than that, I don't know what to do. It's a sad thing to know you could sleep better with your child in jail, because at least then, you'd know where he was and wouldn't be up all night worrying with him walking the streets.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> If you go this afternoon, just do soft calling and not much of that. Just every 20-30 minutes do some light clucks and feeding purrs.



Apparently I'm off all week so today, I plan on going and finding my striker and looking for tracks. 

If I can find where they're hiding right now, then I can try to kill one this week.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

You got em turtle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If y'all will. Please say a prayer for us. ERD is giving us all a fit again and I can't get a moment of peace.
> 
> As a mother, it's a hard thing to do but I'm planning on trying to talk to his probation officer tomorrow and see what she can do. Either jail or some serious evaluation in the local rehab/psych facility is the only thing I can think that would sink in right now.
> 
> ...





turtlebug said:


> Apparently I'm off all week so today, I plan on going and finding my striker and looking for tracks.
> 
> If I can find where they're hiding right now, then I can try to kill one this week.



Why couldn't you have been off NEXT week? I'm taking wed, thurs, and friday off.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Why couldn't you have been off NEXT week? I'm taking wed, thurs, and friday off.



Unless my boss Rose, comes up with something, I'm not scheduled to go back to work until the 25th, which is completely unacceptable. I need some hours.  

I'm really hoping she can come up with something for me between now and then, if not, I'll let you know. 

I just filled out an application with Books-A-Million for part time work. If I don't get my own IOP (In office phlebotomist) position soon, I'm gonna have to find different work. She knows I need  three days a week, but with Bait unemployed, I can't go two weeks without any hours at all.


----------



## kracker (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If y'all will. Please say a prayer for us. ERD is giving us all a fit again and I can't get a moment of peace.
> 
> As a mother, it's a hard thing to do but I'm planning on trying to talk to his probation officer tomorrow and see what she can do. Either jail or some serious evaluation in the local rehab/psych facility is the only thing I can think that would sink in right now.
> 
> ...


You got 'em TBug..


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2013)

Dont wanna go to work.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If y'all will. Please say a prayer for us. ERD is giving us all a fit again and I can't get a moment of peace.
> 
> As a mother, it's a hard thing to do but I'm planning on trying to talk to his probation officer tomorrow and see what she can do. Either jail or some serious evaluation in the local rehab/psych facility is the only thing I can think that would sink in right now.
> 
> ...



Dang T-Bug!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> if y'all will. Please say a prayer for us. Erd is giving us all a fit again and i can't get a moment of peace.
> 
> As a mother, it's a hard thing to do but i'm planning on trying to talk to his probation officer tomorrow and see what she can do. Either jail or some serious evaluation in the local rehab/psych facility is the only thing i can think that would sink in right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> If y'all will. Please say a prayer for us. ERD is giving us all a fit again and I can't get a moment of peace.
> 
> As a mother, it's a hard thing to do but I'm planning on trying to talk to his probation officer tomorrow and see what she can do. Either jail or some serious evaluation in the local rehab/psych facility is the only thing I can think that would sink in right now.
> 
> ...


You got it. I'll send another one up tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky who I met today!  Had a great time at the Colonial Market Faire and didn't even have to drive far!






Andy's GOOD peeps !!! 




40 min flight to SSI, 50 min back with a strong head wind.  Ended up keeping 58 Whiting, idjit nephew threw 2 overboard missing the cooler.  We left them biting.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Andy's GOOD peeps !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fish fry at Quacks house!!! Man, that is some stout fishing!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fish fry at Quacks house!!! Man, that is some stout fishing!!






We coulda loaded the boat down Robert, 'bout time we had to go (nephew had a prior engagement) we were catching 'em one right after the other !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We coulda loaded the boat down Robert, 'bout time we had to go (nephew had a prior engagement) we were catching 'em one right after the other !!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Fish fry in the MON. That sounds like fun, I will bring the cole slaw and beer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>




We left SSI at 3:35 and I was HOME at 4:45 !!!  Lil ole plane ran between 170-200 mph.  Nephew is an excellent pilot, super smooth landings and take offs !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Fish fry at Quacks house!!! Man, that is some stout fishing!!


Sounds like a plan Stan...... I mean Wobbert Woo.



Hooked On Quack said:


> We left SSI at 3:35 and I was HOME at 4:45 !!!  Lil ole plane ran between 170-200 mph.  Nephew is an excellent pilot, super smooth landings and take offs !!!



You were right next door to my brothers. They gots a condo down that way.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Eating Keebs Pepper Jelly with cream cheese and crackcers, bout to run ouf of it, guess I need to make another run south. That stuff is sinful.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Quack done flung a cravin' on me for some saltwater fish. Bubbette and I are sitting in Shogun waiting on our order of sushi and waaaasaaaaabi....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I get for having a yard full of cats and a cat-hating dog that's as big as I am. 


Danged cats weren't nowhere near her but she sent me airborn going after one of em.  


Maybe I can walk tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack done flung a cravin' on me for some saltwater fish. Bubbette and I are sitting in Shogun waiting on our order of sushi and waaaasaaaaabi....



Bile of the devil himself.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack done flung a cravin' on me for some saltwater fish. Bubbette and I are sitting in Shogun waiting on our order of sushi and waaaasaaaaabi....





turtlebug said:


> Bile of the devil himself.




Good evening folks!!!...........Hope everyone had the chance to get out, and enjoy the beautiful weather we had this weekend!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Evening Mr. Ruttn, from the Bluegrass.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Got it right, kinda slow tonight, had 3 Grand youngins all day.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!!...........Hope everyone had the chance to get out, and enjoy the beautiful weather we had this weekend!!



Hey Mitch. 

Bait and I went to the lease. We found my lost striker and put the cards back in the cameras.

Gotta find where my turkeys ran off to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr. Ruttn, from the Bluegrass.


Evening Charlie!!!

Hope The weather was as nice up there in the Bluegrass as it was here in East Central Georgia!!



turtlebug said:


> Hey Mitch.
> 
> Bait and I went to the lease. We found my lost striker and put the cards back in the cameras.
> 
> Gotta find where my turkeys ran off to.



Glad you found that striker!!.............Thought that one was going to be a lost cause.

Thoughts, and prayers go out for you, and ERD!!

We got out yesterday, and spent the day with the trainer, and Mason!!

Good day indeed!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Mitch.
> 
> Bait and I went to the lease. We found my lost striker and put the cards back in the cameras.
> 
> Gotta find where my turkeys ran off to.



They are across the creek, might be on Little river by now.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They are across the creek, might be on Little river by now.



Nah, they're probably at Otter Creek. 

We live in Brooks but hunt in Echols.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bile of the devil himself.



et wuz gud!!!!
However, this was the first time i've EVER been in a sushi bar that had nickelback, colt ford, and Alan Jackson playing on the overhead. That was just....just....wrong. 
Glad you found your stuff!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, they're probably at Otter Creek.
> 
> We live in Brooks but hunt in Echols.



Echols is a small county, think it is the smallest in The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

No it is actually Rockdale by a little bit.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Echols is a small county, think it is the smallest in The State.



Nope. That's Clarke. 

We've got over 900 acres that only four people hunt. That's way more than I can cover in a day.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, they're probably at Otter Creek.
> 
> We live in Brooks but hunt in Echols.



Echols is a small county, think it is the smallest in The State.
By quite a bit actually, must have changed some counties around down there since I left.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2013)

Rockdale is the second smallest behind Clarke. 

This is in area, not population. Echols probably is the least populated.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Rockdale is the second smallest behind Clarke.
> 
> This is in area, not population. Echols probably is the least populated.



Maybe that is what I remember, knew it was famous for being small in something. Is Worth still the largest?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe that is what I remember, knew it was famous for being small in something. Is Worth still the largest?


Ware is the largest at 906.6 square miles

Where I live WACO....(Washington County) is # 9 at 684.4 square miles

The smallest is Clarke county at 121.3 square miles

This is where I got my information.

http://georgiainfo.galileo.usg.edu/gacountiesbyarea.htm


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

I done stumbled into geography class.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I done stumbled into geography class.


There are worse topics of discussion!!

Koi Ponds, Trailer Wiring, Ameristep Blinds, and the frozen aisle at Publix come to mind!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Is Americus still in Sumter County?


----------



## kracker (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> et wuz gud!!!!
> However, this was the first time i've EVER been in a sushi bar that had nickelback, colt ford, and Alan Jackson playing on the overhead. That was just....just....wrong.
> Glad you found your stuff!


I probably would of lost it in there having to listen to Nickelback and Colt Ford.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> There are worse topics of discussion!!
> 
> Koi Ponds, Trailer Wiring, Ameristep Blinds, and the frozen aisle at Publix come to mind!!










KyDawg said:


> Is Americus still in Sumter County?



No, they moved it to Webster county.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

I do know that Texas is the only state with more counties than Georgia, and that Ga. used to be the largest state east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry to jump in........... my b-i-l's Mama passed away today, one thing though, her mind was sharp until the end and Heaven gained a Special Sweet Angel today...


----------



## kracker (Apr 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sorry to jump in........... my b-i-l's Mama passed away today, one thing though, her mind was sharp until the end and Heaven gained a Special Sweet Angel today...


 for you and the rest of the family.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No, they moved it to Webster county.



There there now!!...........See how easy it is to talk about Geography!!


We can help you through this brother!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry Keebs.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2013)

Howdy howdy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sorry to jump in........... my b-i-l's Mama passed away today, one thing though, her mind was sharp until the end and Heaven gained a Special Sweet Angel today...


Prayers sent up Darlin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sorry to jump in........... my b-i-l's Mama passed away today, one thing though, her mind was sharp until the end and Heaven gained a Special Sweet Angel today...



I'm so sorry, Keebs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> Howdy howdy


Where have you been Hickory Nut head??


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 7, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sorry to jump in........... my b-i-l's Mama passed away today, one thing though, her mind was sharp until the end and Heaven gained a Special Sweet Angel today...


Sorry to hear ...  Will ask our Lord to comfort your B-I-L & your family...


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where have you been Hickory Nut head??



My computer went caput started shooting sparks an stuff


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> My computer went caput started shooting sparks an stuff


You still with the same girl??


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry yall cant  stay long gotta go to school tomorow dont worry ile be around morehope yall have a good night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2013)

so sorry Keebs for you b-i-l and family

well another week begins


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Sorry to jump in........... my b-i-l's Mama passed away today, one thing though, her mind was sharp until the end and Heaven gained a Special Sweet Angel today...


Is this Tommy's Mom? Prayers for the family.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> Sorry yall cant  stay long gotta go to school tomorow dont worry ile be around morehope yall have a good night



Hey there little fella!  Yo daddy Quack has been missing you.


Welcome back!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this Tommy's Mom? Prayers for the family.


Yep, the one in the pic I showed you............ another side note, Tommy was first my coach and teacher before he became my b-i-l, started when I was in the 9th grade, so yeah, he helped raise me. (poor thing!)

Mornin Folks.......... thanks for the prayers and kind words.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Good morning, Be - a -  utiful day outside
Sorry bout the bad news Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning, Be - a -  utiful day outside
> Sorry bout the bad news Keebs.


Thanks, how'd the fishing go??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2013)

Keebs, my deepest regrets. Thoughts and prayers to ya`ll.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

Keebs,  for you and the family. 






I guess I'm gonna have to kick Fishbait out of the house.  

Both of us being home, together, more than usual, is gonna drive me


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks, how'd the fishing go??



Gonna post a pic in a minute, killed em


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, my deepest regrets. Thoughts and prayers to ya`ll.


 thanks Nick, you ready for this weekend?  wish our dates didn't coincide like this!


turtlebug said:


> Keebs,  for you and the family.
> 
> I guess I'm gonna have to kick Fishbait out of the house.
> 
> Both of us being home, together, more than usual, is gonna drive me


Thanks sista........... prayers for you & yours as well!
 yep, it'll test a marriage real quick!


mudracing101 said:


> Gonna post a pic in a minute, killed em


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 yep, steak & baked tater, would *almost* kill for a big 'ol salad to go with it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep, steak & baked tater, would *almost* kill for a big 'ol salad to go with it!



Dang . No micro meal today?? Zaxbys buffalo chicken finger plate.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Dang . No micro meal today?? Zaxbys buffalo chicken finger plate.


No No: nope & got enough to have more tomorrow........... THEN back to the micro meals!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon, peopleses!!!
Went to stewart county after work to scout and put out cameras. Found new tracks in a couple of places and found a gorgeous hollow with drains that just screams turkey! Had to come home to take Bubbette to the airport and then i'm a single guy till saturday!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, peopleses!!!
> Went to stewart county after work to scout and put out cameras. Found new tracks in a couple of places and found a gorgeous hollow with drains that just screams turkey! Had to come home to take Bubbette to the airport and then i'm a single guy till saturday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2013)

Sorry about the bad news Keebs, prayers sent .




Welcome back Seth !!!



Working tonight, then off til Friday night.  Headed to the farm tomorrow for some turkey hunting for 3 days.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry about the bad news Keebs, prayers sent .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks darlin'..............
I saw where yo nephew had *just posted* on FB yesterday & told him he needed to check in!  He can be such a sweet boy, bless his heart!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.



Hi there. 








Ugh, been TRYING to clean up today. Too many distractions. 

Guess I'll go change cat litter in a few minutes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks darlin'..............
> I saw where yo nephew had *just posted* on FB yesterday & told him he needed to check in!  He can be such a sweet boy, bless his heart!





turtlebug said:


> Hi there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM sent yalls way


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2013)

Today is my Tuesday.  Heading to Augusta early Friday moaning!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Tuesday.  Heading to Augusta early Friday moaning!



Daggum bro, you go to all da good stuff, falcon playoffs and now Augusta?!?!

Do you need a new fwend?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Daggum bro, you go to all da good stuff, falcon playoffs and now Augusta?!?!
> 
> Do you need a new fwend?



We can be BFFs if you would like


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> We can be BFFs if you would like





You'll have to be my SBFF(second best friend fo'eva) J. Beva is tha first.

I'll wait on you at da gate friday moanin'


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 how's da wife doing?


turtlebug said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Ugh, been TRYING to clean up today. Too many distractions.
> 
> Guess I'll go change cat litter in a few minutes.





Sterlo58 said:


> PM sent yalls way


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You'll have to be my SBFF(second best friend fo'eva) J. Beva is tha first.
> 
> I'll wait on you at da gate friday moanin'



That is a given about da Beva!!!!  


You show up at da gate; I'll get ya in.    You can be my look out when I go pee pee behind the azalea


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That is a given about da Beva!!!!
> 
> 
> You show up at da gate; I'll get ya in.    You can be my look out when I go pee pee behind the azalea



I'll be there, I'll be the guy in the skinny jeans.


I so exited!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'll be there, I'll be the guy in the skinny jeans.
> 
> 
> I so exited!



We'll show Tiger our Beva moves


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2013)

sweet baby jesus, I'll leave on that note!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2013)

Good afternoon to all of you drivelers out there.

Where the heck were all of you at 4 AM this morning???? I had a busy day and was working long before sun-up just trying to make a living.  It has been a long exasperating day.  

Keebs, sorry to hear about your b-i-l's mother.   Prayers sent to your family and all involved.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bubbette is in the air!
No, not her broom, she's in a jet headed to Atlanta and then on to Las Vegas till saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how's da wife doing?
> 
> She is doing much better, hope they got the BP meds right this time.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is in the air!
> No, not her broom, she's in a jet headed to Atlanta and then on to Las Vegas till saturday.



You could have snuck off while she was gone and came up here hunting.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 8, 2013)

Howdy all...quick fly-by!   Keebs, sorry to hear of your BIL's mom passing.  Robert, stay clear of anything power related until The Mrs. gets back from Vegas!    Seth, good lord boy...thought U were grounded for a year!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is in the air!
> No, not her broom, she's in a jet headed to Atlanta and then on to Las Vegas till saturday.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You could have snuck off while she was gone and came up here hunting.



She won't let me get away with nuthin'...... I'll go buy something and will not even be out of the store parking lot before the phone buzzes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



whut?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

Salisbury steak with 'shroom gravy, suicide taters and corn on the cob.   




Ma ears is itchy.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> She won't let me get away with nuthin'...... I'll go buy something and will not even be out of the store parking lot before the phone buzzes.





rhbama3 said:


> whut?



Bull-oney.    


She ain't never called you right after you've made a purchase at Academy with me. 

Unless of course you had your phone on silent and just ignored her.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Salisbury steak with 'shroom gravy, suicide taters and corn on the cob.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think i'm gonna go to the Hibachi buffet and pig out on crawfish, squid, and skrimps.... 


turtlebug said:


> Bull-oney.
> 
> 
> She ain't never called you right after you've made a purchase at Academy with me.
> ...



We have a winnah!!!! 

Fishbait taught me that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i'm gonna go to the Hibachi buffet and pig out on crawfish, squid, and skrimps....


That place is nasty, they should call it the Ptomaine Palace.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i'm gonna go to the Hibachi buffet and pig out on crawfish, squid, and skrimps....



Why are you gonna torture Sammie  and Sophie just because Bubbette is gone.  

All that crop dusting is gonna be bad for Sammie's widdle heart.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That place is nasty, they should call it the Ptomaine Palace.


It's all we got besides al the chinese joints and the two sushi places.
Albany Georgia is not known for its world class cuisine. You have to go to Dawson for decent fried chicken, Americus for a chili dog, and Parrott for BBQ.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Today is my Tuesday.  Heading to Augusta early Friday moaning!






Awwww man, too cool !!!   Will you get to see the final rounds too ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Supper was pretty good. Crawfish were way overcooked though. Lawd, i'm stuffed!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anybody by chance have an old/used Verizon phone they might want to sell?

Just looking for a replacement phone for someone. Something that will make calls. Nothing fancy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Does anybody by chance have an old/used Verizon phone they might want to sell?
> 
> Just looking for a replacement phone for someone. Something that will make calls. Nothing fancy.



let me check with Helen. She's an electronic's hoarder.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> let me check with Helen. She's an electronic's hoarder.





Usually, I'd have a kitchen drawer full of old phones but I sold one to a coworker for her daughter who dropped hers, then one to her after she drowned hers, then ERD needed a replacement after dropping and destroying a brand new Samsung Galaxy SIII, my mom went through two Blackberry phones...

My reserve has been depleted. Almost time for upgrades but not close enough.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Does anybody by chance have an old/used Verizon phone they might want to sell?
> 
> Just looking for a replacement phone for someone. Something that will make calls. Nothing fancy.





I got a flip phone without a camera, but it will make calls.







turtlebug said:


> Usually, I'd have a kitchen drawer full of old phones but I sold one to a coworker for her daughter who dropped hers, then one to her after she drowned hers, then ERD needed a replacement after dropping and destroying a brand new Samsung Galaxy SIII, my mom went through two Blackberry phones...
> 
> My reserve has been depleted. Almost time for upgrades but not close enough.





Dang, and I thougt you were serious about getting me that Blacberry.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> I got a flip phone without a camera, but it will make calls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heck, I'm so tired of worrying about my phone and breaking/losing/drowning it, I was seriously contemplating just going back to a basic phone. 

Then I thought.. "What would I do in the stand or blind?"    











OOooooohhhh, HipHop Abs is on sale for $19.99


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, I'm so tired of worrying about my phone and breaking/losing/drowning it, I was seriously contemplating just going back to a basic phone.
> 
> Then I thought.. "What would I do in the stand or blind?"
> 
> ...



Whoooot home on Monday with just a touch of daylight left before darkness fell.


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Heck, I'm so tired of worrying about my phone and breaking/losing/drowning it, I was seriously contemplating just going back to a basic phone.
> 
> Then I thought.. "What would I do in the stand or blind?"
> 
> ...




You trying to tell me sompin?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hunt



I have to have something to keep me awake. I don't wanna fall asleep again and have pictures of a buck watching me snore.   





Laneybird said:


> You trying to tell me sompin?



Ahhhh No.    

You are the LAST person that needs exercise.  

I wanna buy you a membership in the doughnuts of the day club.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Laneybird (Apr 8, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I have to have something to keep me awake. I don't wanna fall asleep again and have pictures of a buck watching me snore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





YEE HAW!!!!!!!   You Rock!


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 724847





What  you looking at?



Did you know that when you click on the quote, that your eyes stop?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

time to feed the dogs and play with my turkey calls. Its just not as much fun without the wife screeching when i cutt on a box call.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2013)

Dang, ain't been at work, but a lil ova 2 hrs and already sweepy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> time to feed the dogs and play with my turkey calls. Its just not as much fun without the wife screeching when i cutt on a box call.


Go out on the back porch and do it. The neighbors will love you for it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Go out on the back porch and do it. The neighbors will love you for it.



I did that last year and a neighbor on the next block started calling back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I did that last year and a neighbor on the next block started calling back!


You should introduce Bubbette to his wife. I bet they have a lot in common.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You should introduce Bubbette to his wife. I bet they have a lot in common.



I don't want to give her backup for anything.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 8, 2013)

Who wants to write a report on the Brady Handgun Prevention Act of 1994??? cause everytime i read 1994 all i hear is jason aldean singin JOE JOE JOE DIFFIIEEEEEE!!!!!............................


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2013)

What up bruthas an sisstas....about to start werk....its my toozday


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, ain't been at work, but a lil ova 2 hrs and already sweepy.



Wake up Quack, Go get some cofee, a bunch of it. It always hit me about 2 AM on those 12 hour shifts. But if I ever made it to daylight I was good to go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wake up Quack, Go get some cofee, a bunch of it. It always hit me about 2 AM on those 12 hour shifts. But if I ever made it to daylight I was good to go.






Can't do coffee Charlie, stuff wires me up like a crackhead and messes with my BP.

Think I'll read my book.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't do coffee Charlie, stuff wires me up like a crackhead and messes with my BP.
> 
> Think I'll read my book.



Loius Lamour always worked for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## kracker (Apr 8, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Who wants to write a report on the Brady Handgun Prevention Act of 1994??? cause everytime i read 1994 all i hear is jason aldean singin JOE JOE JOE DIFFIIEEEEEE!!!!!............................


I wanna kick Joe Diffie in the nether regions just because of him starting this truck song trend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2013)

kracker said:


> I wanna kick Joe Diffie in the nether regions just because of him starting this truck song trend.






You need some anger management classes . . .


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need some anger management classes . . .


I'm in a wonderful mood....everything is just sunshine and lollipops....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2013)

Aaahhh vieener sausages wif hawt sauce an crackers!!!!!


----------



## kracker (Apr 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhh vieener sausages wif hawt sauce an crackers!!!!!


I'll have to pass on the vieeners, but I do hear a poptart calling my name.


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2013)

'nother good day at werk. Off tomorrow so ill hunt and maybe get a hair cut.

Had a lady buy something that wouldnt fit in her car no matter what i did, she had nobody to pick it up and had to have it so after work i loaded it up in my truck and took it to her. Weird to show up at a strangers house at 11:30 like that .... I was stressed somebody would steal it sitting in the back of my truck while i was working. Worked out good though, im happy for her...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2013)

slip said:


> 'nother good day at werk. Off tomorrow so ill hunt and maybe get a hair cut.
> 
> Had a lady buy something that wouldnt fit in her car no matter what i did, she had nobody to pick it up and had to have it so after work i loaded it up in my truck and took it to her. Weird to show up at a strangers house at 11:30 like that .... I was stressed somebody would steal it sitting in the back of my truck while i was working. Worked out good though, im happy for her...





Good job Slip !!!    May the turkey Gods' look down upon you this morning and deliver you a gobbler !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2013)

OK, it is officially Tuesday.  Now get those rears in gear and get ready to face the day today!!!

Where is some of Gobblin's coffee this morning???


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, it is officially Tuesday.  Now get those rears in gear and get ready to face the day today!!!
> 
> Where is some of Gobblin's coffee this morning???



Don't no but i needs it! These toothpicks holding my eyes open are becoming painful!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK, it is officially Tuesday.  Now get those rears in gear and get ready to face the day today!!!
> 
> Where is some of Gobblin's coffee this morning???



Here it is EE







Can't believe I got home and got caught up in the final four game and lost a bunch of sleep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2013)

Mernin Droolers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning Blood, Gobblin and Hugh.

Man that Gobblin always has plenty of good coffee to help get us started every day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mornin ya'll , gonna be a busy day, Later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Jeffro's back


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro's back



 And it feels Goooooood to be Home, Mudro!!! 


Not too Mention!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2013)

Here


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Here



Where


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> And it feels Goooooood to be Home, Mudro!!!
> 
> 
> Not too Mention!!!



King Jeffro


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Hiya hawt traveler Jeffro.  


Glad to have ya back.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll , gonna be a busy day, Later.


 Here too, got it by myself, got concession money to count, time cards to figure & that don't count bills to post, the phone nor walk-ins............
Hey Ya'll!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 


It's official....my kids will be homeschooled the next school year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiya hawt traveler Jeffro.
> 
> 
> Glad to have ya back.




Hawt my Butt, we like to froze to deaf. Stupid wind blew like a turbo the whole time we were there! Wind burn hurts in da shower   



 Thanks! 





Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here too, got it by myself, got concession money to count, time cards to figure & that don't count bills to post, the phone nor walk-ins............
> Hey Ya'll!



Here I'm iz!      Can ya spare a dolla or 2, I'm broke?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> It's official....my kids will be homeschooled the next school year!





Uhhhh.......they's several of us here that could use some mo home skoolin. You up fo it?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> It's official....my kids will be homeschooled the next school year!


can't say as I blame ya one bit!


Jeff C. said:


> Here I'm iz!      Can ya spare a dolla or 2, I'm broke?


ain't got any change to spare, but I am fixing a couple of fatty's for the fire this weekend, you up for some samplin?


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh.......they's several of us here that could use some mo home skoolin. You up fo it?



ok, off to count someone else's money........


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 9, 2013)

lazonya fer breakfest!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can't say as I blame ya one bit!
> 
> ain't got any change to spare, but I am fixing a couple of fatty's for the fire this weekend, you up for some samplin?
> 
> ...





I gots to figger out what to brang/cook!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhh.......they's several of us here that could use some mo home skoolin. You up fo it?



No No: Some of y'all ain't teachable! 



Keebs said:


> can't say as I blame ya one bit!
> 
> ain't got any change to spare, but I am fixing a couple of fatty's for the fire this weekend, you up for some samplin?
> 
> ...



My kids are excited about it! I figured my daughter would be sad but she's not! I don't think she was looking forward to middle school. 

Sure wish I could make it down there!  Don't look like we will be goin anywhere for Spring Break! Yesterday was the 1st day my son didn't have a fever! He still ain't at 100% yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No: Some of y'all ain't teachable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No No: No No: No No: No Chile left behind, remember!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2013)

'Moanin/night folks !!!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 9, 2013)

Glad to see you came back, Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Glad to see you came back, Jeff C.




 Thought I'd never get back, thanks. 


Waitin on 5 o'clock!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna be ridin da mower today.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I gots to figger out what to brang/cook!


I'm sure you'll figure out *something*!


Crickett said:


> No No: Some of y'all ain't teachable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 dangit........... hope he kicks it soon!


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin/night folks !!!


 Niterzzz!


Jeff C. said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be ridin da mower today.


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2013)

Didnt get to sleep until 3:30 last night ... back up at 5:40 for not one dern gobble. I's tarred.

Need to get stuff done though...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No No: No No: No No: No Chile left behind, remember!!!


 some of y'all just need to learn to keep up! 



Keebs said:


> I'm sure you'll figure out *something*!
> 
> dangit........... hope he kicks it soon!
> 
> Niterzzz!



Me too! He's one cranky lil fellar when he's sick!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here too, got it by myself, got concession money to count, time cards to figure & that don't count bills to post, the phone nor walk-ins............
> Hey Ya'll!





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> It's official....my kids will be homeschooled the next school year!









turtlebug said:


> Hiya hawt traveler Jeffro.
> 
> 
> Glad to have ya back.






Hellloooooo Ladies Mornin


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome back Jeff, was getting worried about you. Morning rest of yall Gawja youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Me too! _*He's *_one cranky lil fellar when he's sick!


what male isn't?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> Hellloooooo Ladies Mornin


 hey you.............. you checked the gatherings thread lately?


KyDawg said:


> Welcome back Jeff, was getting worried about you. Morning rest of yall Gawja youngins.


 Hiya Pops!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Dont'cha just hate it wen you gots to work when you go to work


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Dont'cha just hate it wen you gots to work when you go to work



Reckon thats why they call it work?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2013)

Is it lunch time yet?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Dont'cha just hate it wen you gots to work when you go to work


Yes!


hdm03 said:


> Is it lunch time yet?


18 mo minutes............. leftova cheekun & yellar rice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Welcome back Jeff, was getting worried about you. Morning rest of yall Gawja youngins.



Thanks, Pops! Good to be back in the South! 



Hornet22 said:


> Dont'cha just hate it wen you gots to work when you go to work



 I'm sposed to be working today, but so far I'm not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

<-------------- Egg salad sammich.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

I am off today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am off today.



OH, really!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 9, 2013)

My yard has been turned into a bloodbath. 

Was in the kitchen and heard a mockingbird going insane. Walked out, she was going from car to car screaming her fool head off. 

Got to looking around and Spotlight had one of her babies on the ground killing it.  Tried to get it away from him and he liked to have took my hand off. Then he dragged it under my car where I couldn't get to it. 

Looked at mama bird and said "Sorry" and came back in.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH, really!!



Tomorrow also.


----------



## slip (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh yeah, and i spooked a grey fox out of a tree today. Never seen that before...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My yard has been turned into a bloodbath.
> 
> Was in the kitchen and heard a mockingbird going insane. Walked out, she was going from car to car screaming her fool head off.
> 
> ...



Got a nesting pair right outside the garage door, Jag and I walked out and they all but attacked us 



slip said:


> Oh yeah, and i spooked a grey fox out of a tree today. Never seen that before...



Those are rare!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am off today.





KyDawg said:


> Tomorrow also.


must...............self............moderate...............must..............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> must...............self............moderate...............must..............



But I have to Turkey hunt all next week. No more sleeping late for awhile.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> But I have to _*Turkey hunt all next week. *_No more sleeping late for awhile.


not this weekend then??!?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Who's got the next one ready!??!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not this weekend then??!?!?!



Yeah, we know where there'll be a whole flock of hens and gobblers


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, we know where there'll be a whole flock of hens and gobblers


 ya got that right!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not this weekend then??!?!?!



Unfortunately not, my buddies fromm Moultrie, had already scheduled their vacation time to be up here opening weekend. I hate I am going to miss it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya got that right!



Probably could've left out the hens part.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Unfortunately not, my buddies fromm Moultrie, had already scheduled their vacation time to be up here opening weekend. I hate I am going to miss it.


----------

